# Seguimento Sul - Novembro 2012



## Gilmet (1 Nov 2012 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## AnDré (1 Nov 2012 às 00:39)

Segundo a estação de turismo de Faro, está a chover na cidade.
3,6mm/h.

E vai com 1,2mm acumulados desde as 0h.
Que seja um prenúncio de um mês farto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Nov 2012 às 12:52)

Boas, por aqui, o mês começou com chuva. Agora, sigo com sol entre as nuvens e 20ºC. Acumulei 3 mm.

Sente-se já, outro ar na rua, mais quente e húmido.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Nov 2012 às 20:39)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 18,8 ºC (12h27)
Temperatura mínima = 11,3 ºC (06h36)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,8 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 11,3 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Nov 2012 às 20:42)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens. 

Máxima: 20.2ºC
mínima: 13.6ºC
actual: 16.2ºC

Precipitação: 3 mm


----------



## Agreste (2 Nov 2012 às 11:30)

Céu nublado e temperatura amena. Mas já se assoma nebulosidade mais baixa e mais espessa...


----------



## ecobcg (2 Nov 2012 às 13:56)

Boa tarde,

Aqui por Lagoa começou a chuviscar.
Vamos lá ver o que vai acumular nestes dias...

Nota para o vento, que tem estado moderado de ESE.


----------



## Redfish (2 Nov 2012 às 14:30)

Começou a chover por aqui tb...


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Nov 2012 às 15:08)

Por aqui, já chove e acumulei 1 mm e sigo com 18.3ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Nov 2012 às 15:34)

Aqui ainda não parou de chover desde as 14h... chuva fraca mas certinha, já lá vão 3,2mm acumulados...


----------



## ecobcg (2 Nov 2012 às 15:39)

E chove com mais força agora!
bela tarde de chuvinha!


----------



## Agreste (2 Nov 2012 às 15:46)

Tem chovido mais aqui deste lado... acima de 7mm no Turismo do Algarve.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Nov 2012 às 15:48)

Por aqui choveu fraco de noite e voltou a chover há meia hora. Agora 13,9ºC com vento moderado de SW. Mínima de 11,6ºC e máxima de 16,6ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Nov 2012 às 16:14)

E continua sem parar
Já vão 8,2mm acumulados no Sitio das Fontes...


----------



## Agreste (2 Nov 2012 às 17:10)

15mm em 2 horas... pelo radar deve aguentar mais meia-hora a chover...


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Nov 2012 às 17:13)

Por aqui, levo 13 mm acumulados, bem bom.


----------



## ecobcg (2 Nov 2012 às 17:34)

Por aqui também já vou com *13,8mm* acumulados no Sitio das Fontes. 
Muito bom mesmo! Para terem uma noção do quão fraco isto tem estado aqui para o Algarve, este registo que levo até agora (que nem é assim muito e que vai aumentar até ao final do dia) *e que diz respeito apenas a 3h30 de chuva*, *significa já o dia mais chuvoso deste ano aqui no Sitio das Fontes*. Bem bom!


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Nov 2012 às 18:58)

ecobcg disse:


> Por aqui também já vou com *13,8mm* acumulados no Sitio das Fontes.
> Muito bom mesmo! Para terem uma noção do quão fraco isto tem estado aqui para o Algarve, este registo que levo até agora (que nem é assim muito e que vai aumentar até ao final do dia) *e que diz respeito apenas a 3h30 de chuva*, *significa já o dia mais chuvoso deste ano aqui no Sitio das Fontes*. Bem bom!



ecobcg, este ano por aí, tem sido escasso a chuva. Para aqui, ainda tem que pedalar muito para chegar ao dia mais chuvoso do ano que foi a 30 de Março com 62 mm.

Para já, neste momento, o modelo que melhor modelou a tarde de hoje foi sem dúvida, o ECMWF.  O GFS esse anda à nora. 

Máxima: 19.4ºC
mínima: 11.2ºC
actual: 17.4ºC

Precipitação: 15 mm


----------



## dASk (2 Nov 2012 às 19:46)

Vou agora arrancar para uma viagem até Giões, concelho de Alcoutim e parece que vou apanhar bastante chuva no Alentejo! por volta das 0h começo a reportar de lá, a ver se chega alguma coisa ao sotavento que quero reportar uma cheia na ribeira do vascão.. nem que seja um fio de água..


----------



## ecobcg (2 Nov 2012 às 20:16)

Continua a chover por aqui (já lá vão quase 6 horas ininterruptas), levo *15,8mm* acumulados no Sitio das Fontes e *14,5mm* aqui em Silves.

Pelo radar, parece que a precipitação vai fazer uma pausa por cá, pois a S/SW não há precipitação para já.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Nov 2012 às 20:16)

Sobe para 18 mm, o acumulado de hoje.


----------



## aoc36 (2 Nov 2012 às 20:23)

por albufeira chove torrencialmente....


----------



## GonçaloMPB (2 Nov 2012 às 20:31)

Em Évora chove moderadamente e continuamente desde há umas 2h.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Nov 2012 às 20:44)

Belo!


----------



## pax_julia (2 Nov 2012 às 21:01)

Chuva moderada batida a vento. Há mais de duas horas que o panorama é este.  Se assim continuar vão haver inundações nas zonas mais criticas da cidade.


----------



## Redfish (2 Nov 2012 às 21:03)

Chuva moderada a forte ...
Certamente  estarão a ser registados uns acumulados interessantes...


----------



## amando96 (2 Nov 2012 às 21:16)

Tenho 13mm, a maioria foi nas últimas 3 horas, pelas 18:00 tinha 5mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Nov 2012 às 21:24)

Por aqui vai chovendo fraco apenas. 2.1mm e 13,8ºC.


----------



## David sf (2 Nov 2012 às 22:24)

Início de noite com muita chuva, persistente, com intensidade de moderada a forte em Portel. Segue a animação de radar da última hora, mostrando grandes intensidades no Alentejo, com principal incidência no eixo entre Évora e Beja:


----------



## Bruno Matos (2 Nov 2012 às 22:30)

Boa noite 

A agiatação maritima com ondulação violenta já deve ser bantante interessante por aí


----------



## Gerofil (2 Nov 2012 às 22:43)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,8 ºC (12h08)
Temperatura mínima = 11,8 ºC (03h30)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

*Algum vento e chuva sempre certinha desde o cair da noite; um mimo para os agricultores. Que haja bastantes dias assim neste Outono, depois de um ano de seca.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,8 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 11,3 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Nov 2012 às 23:12)

Por aqui, estou quase a entrar em noite tropical, a temperatura tem vindo a subir e já sigo com a máxima do dia com 19.8ºC. 

A estação do turismo em Faro já vai com 20.2ºC.


----------



## Aurélio (2 Nov 2012 às 23:28)

Nem GFS (a zona mencionada pelo GFS está basicamente quase a zeros ), nem o  ECM que indicava a zona do Alto Alentejo, o contemplado pelas imagens de radar parece ser claramente o Baixo Alentejo e fronteira com o Alto Alentejo !


----------



## Agreste (2 Nov 2012 às 23:46)

Não há sinal de trovoada em parte nenhuma...


----------



## thunder_chaser (3 Nov 2012 às 00:18)

e eis que continua a chover. Pelas imagens do radar parece um iman o baixo alentejo :P


----------



## thunder_chaser (3 Nov 2012 às 00:22)

pra quem conhece Beja, a Avenida Salgueiro Maia, a reta da ovibeja (loool) parece um rio. Chove torrencialmente, a HR deve rondar os 90 e muitos % e está quente 17ºC


----------



## Agreste (3 Nov 2012 às 00:36)

Beja passa a laranja. Entra as 01 e as 09...


----------



## Agreste (3 Nov 2012 às 00:37)

Provavelmente existirão mais alterações... depende de onde os núcleos entrarem...


----------



## thunder_chaser (3 Nov 2012 às 00:38)

Agreste disse:


> Beja passa a laranja. Entra as 01 e as 09...



É pra tal. Chove copiosamente  vento nulo


----------



## Agreste (3 Nov 2012 às 00:40)

Beja, últimas horas... 







São Teotónio






Sines






Portel, aqui já mais carregado, 15mm na última hora...


----------



## thunder_chaser (3 Nov 2012 às 00:41)

Beja, Lisboa, Setubal, Santarém e Portalegre pintados a laranja


----------



## David sf (3 Nov 2012 às 00:44)

Portel (Oriola), 28 mm em duas horas:


----------



## thunder_chaser (3 Nov 2012 às 00:50)

David sf disse:


> Portel (Oriola), 28 mm em duas horas:



bom pra barragem de alvito.  Por aqui continua, por vezes de forma violenta. De salientar o vento, quase nulo.


----------



## Agreste (3 Nov 2012 às 00:51)

Temperatura constante em Faro na última hora - 20,3ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Nov 2012 às 09:37)

Boas, por aqui, já choveu hoje, sigo com 20.5ºC e 3 mm acumulados.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Nov 2012 às 09:59)

Bom dia,

Por cá a noite foi quase tropical, com a mínima a ficar-se nos *19,3ºC*.
Quanto a chuva, aqui por Silves caiu um forte aguaceiro entre as 04h30 e as 05h00, mas deve ter sido muito localizado na sua intensidade, pois no Sitio das Fontes tenho acumulados apenas *2,8mm*, enquanto que em Silves o acumulado está nos 8mm.

De qualquer das formas, estava à espera de mais chuva durante a noite... mas pronto, vicissitudes da análise modelística! Já estamos habituados por aqui...

Por agora sigo com céu muito nublado, com nuvens muito baixas, humidade nos 97%, com 20,9ºC e vento fraco de WSW.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Nov 2012 às 10:06)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Por cá a noite foi quase tropical, com a mínima a ficar-se nos *19,3ºC*.
> Quanto a chuva, aqui por Silves caiu um forte aguaceiro entre as 04h30 e as 05h00, mas deve ter sido muito localizado na sua intensidade, pois no Sitio das Fontes tenho acumulados apenas *2,8mm*, enquanto que em Silves o acumulado está nos 8mm.
> ...



Também esperava mais por aqui mas o engraçado é que este Outono não tem sido Mediterrânico nos "Algarves". Até tem chovido algo(número de dias com precipitação) mas não tem sido em carácter torrencial, 5 mm ali, 10mm acolá.
Bom diz o ditado que grão a grão enche a galinha o papo.


----------



## David sf (3 Nov 2012 às 10:46)

Por Portel chove desde as 9:00, com intensidades a variar entre o moderado e o fraco, sendo o mais notável a alta temperatura que se faz sentir, cerca de 20ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Nov 2012 às 11:30)

Forte aguaceiro aqui por Silves agora!


----------



## Marcos André (3 Nov 2012 às 12:05)

Olá pessoal.
Sou da zona de Aveiro mas vim para Évora estudar e vou assim tentar contribuir para o seguimento meteorológico nesta zona.


Hoje fiquei espantado, quando sai fora de casa, com a temperatura. 20ºc certinhos. Mais quente que dentro de casa. Neste momento não chove  e o vento é fraco.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Nov 2012 às 12:05)

Trovoada em Silves!


----------



## trovoadas (3 Nov 2012 às 12:22)

Parece que vamos ter uma boa célula


----------



## Gerofil (3 Nov 2012 às 12:35)

*Precipitação acumulada *(entre as 12h00 de ontem e as 12h00 de hoje):

*Beja/B. Aerea (203 m) 68.5 mm*
Beja (247 m) 41.6 mm
Sagres (26 m) 41.0 mm
Sines/Montes Chaos (103 m) 37.6 mm
Faro (8 m) 22.0 mm
Évora (246 m) 14.6 mm
Portalegre (590 m) 14.4 mm

Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## Stormm (3 Nov 2012 às 12:38)

Boas, chove torrencialmente aqui em Olhão ja a bastante tempo! Creio que no centro da cidade ja há algumas inundações. Vamos continuar a seguir esta bela célula!


----------



## ecobcg (3 Nov 2012 às 12:38)

Foi curta a trovoada... mas já deu para ouvir qualquer coisa...


----------



## aoc36 (3 Nov 2012 às 12:49)

Como é que consigo ver a quantidade de percipitacao  por aqui em albufeira? Existe algum saite?


----------



## trovoadas (3 Nov 2012 às 12:52)

Chuva forte por aqui com gotas enormes!


----------



## trovoadas (3 Nov 2012 às 12:53)

Torrencial agora! Que chuvada monstruosa!


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Nov 2012 às 12:54)

*Mau tempo provoca quatro inundações e queda de uma árvore no Alentejo*


> O mau tempo registado durante a madrugada de hoje no Alentejo provocou quatro inundações, em habitações e numa via pública, e a queda de uma árvore, nos distritos de Beja e Évora, disseram à Lusa fontes dos bombeiros.
> 
> Segundo fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Beja, neste distrito registaram-se três pequenas inundações em habitações, duas no concelho de Beja e outra no de Serpa, mas sem causarem danos ou desalojados.
> 
> ...


----------



## trovoadas (3 Nov 2012 às 12:59)

Bom o nevoeiro levantou e já se conseguem ver as nuvens convectivas Realmente há muito potencial na atmosfera!
A chuva já abrandou mas caíram de certeza mais de 10mm e isto em pouco mais de 5 min.


----------



## amando96 (3 Nov 2012 às 13:01)

9.2mm, muito nevoeiro, mínima de 18.9ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Nov 2012 às 13:01)

Stormm disse:


> Boas, chove torrencialmente aqui em Olhão ja a bastante tempo! Creio que no centro da cidade ja há algumas inundações. Vamos continuar a seguir esta bela célula!



Muito boa célula, em 15 minutos caíram 11 mm, hoje já levo um acumulado de 14 mm, trovoada é que nada. Aqui, a estrada parecia um ribeiro autêntico, aqui é tudo a descer quando chegar aqui a água já Olhão está submerso.


----------



## amando96 (3 Nov 2012 às 13:04)

Parece-me que a tão falada célula só chegou cá agora, que grande chuvada!


----------



## trovoadas (3 Nov 2012 às 13:29)

amando96 disse:


> Parece-me que a tão falada célula só chegou cá agora, que grande chuvada!



Amando o teu acumulado vai certamente subir na próxima hora. Aqui faz praticamente um ano que não via tanta água. Continua a chover certinho moderado a forte.


----------



## Nickname (3 Nov 2012 às 13:58)

21.2 mm de precipitação em Faro entre as 12 e as 13h, segundo o meteo


----------



## trovoadas (3 Nov 2012 às 14:07)

Por aqui já parou de chover e já se nota o sol por entre as nuvens. Parece que vamos ter uma trégua nas próximas horas. E que bem se está na rua, está quentinho
Bom foi um final de manhã com muita chuva e esse valor de Faro elucida bem o que se passou por aqui

PS: Já deve haver alguma água a chegar às ribeiras, sobretudo as do litoral. No interior o deficit de água nos solos é muito e parece que o grosso da precipitação se ficou pelo Barrocal/litoral. Ainda assim num apanhado geral, desde ontem à tarde até agora o acumulado deve andar nos 40 mm.


----------



## Jocru (3 Nov 2012 às 14:07)

Aqui por Quarteira parece um dia de Verão, mas posso dizer que as ultimas 2 horas choveu como há muito não via chover...


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Nov 2012 às 14:14)

Não sei, se alguém reparou na imagem de radar há momentos.







Que ponto negro é aquele no radar? 

Na altura, no céu estava muito negro a norte daqui, 

Aquilo é São Brás de Alportel.  e eu já estava a ver um fenómeno estranho


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Nov 2012 às 16:23)

Virá mais animação? Oxalá...


----------



## amando96 (3 Nov 2012 às 16:34)

16.5mm, ver se vem mais e passo os 20mm 

Tem estado bastante ventoso, já da outra vez vieram algumas alfarrobeiras abaixo.


----------



## Agreste (3 Nov 2012 às 16:36)

No outro lado do Algarve, aguaceiros por vezes fortes. Estamos quase em África mas já fazia bastante tempo em que não chovia debaixo deste calor.


----------



## ecobcg (3 Nov 2012 às 17:12)

Parece que em Armação de Pêra a chuvinha também "lavou" a estrada!


----------



## ecobcg (3 Nov 2012 às 17:13)

Por aqui continuo com 7mm no Sitio das Fontes e 12mm em Silves. O sotavento é que levou com a maior fatia hoje!


----------



## trovoadas (3 Nov 2012 às 17:47)

ecobcg disse:


> Por aqui continuo com 7mm no Sitio das Fontes e 12mm em Silves. O sotavento é que levou com a maior fatia hoje!



Essa zona parece que não quer nada com a chuva. Engraçado que quando chove mais aí por esses lados nós pouco vemos aqui para o sotavento. 
No caso de hoje parece que a célula mais activa entrou mais forte ali por Armação de Pêra e veio varrendo o litoral até Olhão.


----------



## dASk (3 Nov 2012 às 17:52)

Essa célula foi até V.R.S.António  eu estive la até cerca das 14h e choveu tanto que o parque de estacionamento do Pingo Doce ficou literalmente submerso... Aqui em Giões(Alcoutim) é que pouco choveu, as ribeiras estão sequinhas!! ai ai....


----------



## vitoreis (3 Nov 2012 às 18:16)

Isto promete:


----------



## trovoadas (3 Nov 2012 às 18:34)

dASk disse:


> Essa célula foi até V.R.S.António  eu estive la até cerca das 14h e choveu tanto que o parque de estacionamento do Pingo Doce ficou literalmente submerso... Aqui em Giões(Alcoutim) é que pouco choveu, as ribeiras estão sequinhas!! ai ai....



Pois isso é o que eu temia! Há uma faixa do sueste aletenjano/nordeste Algarvio que tem estado praticamente de fora todos os eventos. Apesar de ter chovido sempre em todos os eventos esta zona tem levado o que se chama de "rega" , ou seja 5/10mm de cada vez e pouco mais. 
A ribeira do Vascão, Foupana e Odeleite, os "rios" selvagens Algarvios praticamente nem pegos de água têm depois de um ano de seca extrema. 
A ribeira de Odeleite, recordo-me que praticamente não secava nas zonas mais a  montante na serra do Caldeirão, em que mantinha grandes pegos de água, e que por ser uma zona pluviosa era das primeiras ribeiras a correr, logo em Outubro.
Ontem ainda estava sequíssima. Esperemos que chova bem esta noite nas nossas serras e no Algarve/ Alentejo em geral.


----------



## vitoreis (3 Nov 2012 às 18:40)

Precipitação acumulada entre as 12 e as 18:


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Nov 2012 às 19:05)

trovoadas disse:


> Pois isso é o que eu temia! Há uma faixa do sueste aletenjano/nordeste Algarvio que tem estado praticamente de fora todos os eventos. Apesar de ter chovido sempre em todos os eventos esta zona tem levado o que se chama de "rega" , ou seja 5/10mm de cada vez e pouco mais.
> A ribeira do Vascão, Foupana e Odeleite, os "rios" selvagens Algarvios praticamente nem pegos de água têm depois de um ano de seca extrema.
> A ribeira de Odeleite, recordo-me que praticamente não secava nas zonas mais a  montante na serra do Caldeirão, em que mantinha grandes pegos de água, e que por ser uma zona pluviosa era das primeiras ribeiras a correr, logo em Outubro.
> Ontem ainda estava sequíssima. Esperemos que chova bem esta noite nas nossas serras e no Algarve/ Alentejo em geral.



Essa zona não será muito beneficiada, claro olhando para os modelos. A chuva tem caído na maior parte no litoral entre Almancil e Olhão, Tavira tem muito menos precipitação que esta zona e na zona da serra só hoje é que choveu mais. Até agora, tem sido muito parecido com o ano passado, a ver se não sai outro Inverno seco, espero bem que não.

A ver se levamos uma boa rega, esta noite e que faça umas trovoadas valentes que já tenho saudades delas.


----------



## Agreste (3 Nov 2012 às 19:36)

A passagem da pequena mancha amarela provocou um período de 10-15 minutos de chuva intensa em Aljezur. Se o resto da mancha for idêntica vem ai uma carga de água.


----------



## Agreste (3 Nov 2012 às 19:46)

Começou de novo...


----------



## frederico (3 Nov 2012 às 19:49)

trovoadas disse:


> Pois isso é o que eu temia! Há uma faixa do sueste aletenjano/nordeste Algarvio que tem estado praticamente de fora todos os eventos. Apesar de ter chovido sempre em todos os eventos esta zona tem levado o que se chama de "rega" , ou seja 5/10mm de cada vez e pouco mais.
> A ribeira do Vascão, Foupana e Odeleite, os "rios" selvagens Algarvios praticamente nem pegos de água têm depois de um ano de seca extrema.
> A ribeira de Odeleite, recordo-me que praticamente não secava nas zonas mais a  montante na serra do Caldeirão, em que mantinha grandes pegos de água, e que por ser uma zona pluviosa era das primeiras ribeiras a correr, logo em Outubro.
> Ontem ainda estava sequíssima. Esperemos que chova bem esta noite nas nossas serras e no Algarve/ Alentejo em geral.



Sim isso é verdade, as ribeiras que mencionaste costumam manter a água durante todo o ano nas zonas mais húmidas da serra, embora durante o Verão deixem de correr e fiquem apenas com pegos. A Ribeira do Beliche, por exemplo, costuma manter água até entrar no concelho de Castro Marim, depois de passar a aldeia do Pego dos Negros a altitude diminui, a paisagem fica gradualmente mais árida até à foz, o que denota alterações climáticas motivadas pela orientação do relevo. O mesmo sucede com a ribeira de Odeleite quando entra no concelho de Castro Marim.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Nov 2012 às 20:03)

frederico disse:


> Sim isso é verdade, as ribeiras que mencionaste costumam manter a água durante todo o ano nas zonas mais húmidas da serra, embora durante o Verão deixem de correr e fiquem apenas com pegos. A Ribeira do Beliche, por exemplo, costuma manter água até entrar no concelho de Castro Marim, depois de passar a aldeia do Pego dos Negros a altitude diminui, a paisagem fica gradualmente mais árida até à foz, o que denota alterações climáticas motivadas pela orientação do relevo. O mesmo sucede com a ribeira de Odeleite quando entra no concelho de Castro Marim.



Em situações de seca extrema como este ano até é normal estar tudo seco, o que acho estranho é até à data e com tantos eventos com bom potencial que têm passado, a região central da serra( Mú, Cavalos, Barranco do Velho e Alcaria do Cume) estarem a meu ver bastante abaixo da sua precipitação normal e até comparando com certas regiões do litoral e sotavento. 
Relembro que estas zonas têm médias anuais que rondam os 1000mm, muito diferente dos 500mm de regiões mais a Norte nas planícies Alentejanas ou nas regiões mais a sul como o barrocal/litoral Algarvio. 
Além disso são estas zonas que captam grande parte da água que consumimos no Algarve. Até os grandes aquíferos do Barrocal estão indirectamente ligados às escorrências quem vêm destas serras.


----------



## Agreste (3 Nov 2012 às 20:03)

Chove mas não está a pegar tanto como há pouco... vamos aguardar.


----------



## dASk (3 Nov 2012 às 21:11)

Contra as minhas melhores espectativas e a pensar que a chover bem ia ser de madrugada eis que começa a cair forte em Giões(Alcoutim) e o algarve está a ser todo bem regado! acho que vou passar a noite a olhar pra ribeira a espera de uma enchurrada.. ehehe


----------



## trovoadas (3 Nov 2012 às 21:51)

Aqui por esta zona está a cair certinha há mais de meia hora e já começa a haver sinais de saturação nos terrenos. Já devemos ir a caminho dos 50mm, isto desde ontem à tarde


----------



## trovoadas (3 Nov 2012 às 21:54)

dASk disse:


> Contra as minhas melhores espectativas e a pensar que a chover bem ia ser de madrugada eis que começa a cair forte em Giões(Alcoutim) e o algarve está a ser todo bem regado! acho que vou passar a noite a olhar pra ribeira a espera de uma enchurrada.. ehehe



Tudo depende do que cair na serra do Mú e na zona dos Cavalos e Ameixial.
Se tivermos mais de 40mm no decorrer desta noite talvez já chegue aí qualquer coisa


----------



## Aurélio (3 Nov 2012 às 22:25)

Parecia que vinha tudo abaixo com a água afinal ... chegou a terra, evaporou-se tudo .... bahhhh !


----------



## ecobcg (3 Nov 2012 às 22:45)

Aurélio disse:


> Parecia que vinha tudo abaixo com a água afinal ... chegou a terra, evaporou-se tudo .... bahhhh !



Pois... foi "muita parra e pouca uva...!"

A chuva foi fraca e deu para acumular apenas mais uns mm, totalizando agora *9,8mm* no Sitio das Fontes e 15mm aqui em Silves.


----------



## Agreste (3 Nov 2012 às 23:14)

Aljezur, 12 mm em 2 horas. Nada mau.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Nov 2012 às 23:14)

Aurélio disse:


> Parecia que vinha tudo abaixo com a água afinal ... chegou a terra, evaporou-se tudo .... bahhhh !



E o prémio vai...para Espanha mais uma vez! Daqui a pouco Sevilha é a Galiza
Temos de começar a povoar esta zona com cactos do Arizona e do Nevada, devem de se dar lindamente


----------



## frederico (3 Nov 2012 às 23:18)

trovoadas disse:


> E o prémio vai...para Espanha mais uma vez! Daqui a pouco Sevilha é a Galiza
> Temos de começar a povoar esta zona com cactos do Arizona e do Nevada, devem de se dar lindamente



Em determinado tipo de eventos a *orientação da linha costeira* favorece-os! Não diria tanto Sevilha, mas mais Cádis ou Ceuta! Abaixo do Guadalquivir as médias até são mais altas nas cidades costeiras, por comparação com a costa algarvia. Tudo se deve à orientação da linha costeira e do relevo nessa zona. Mas também há eventos em que o Algarce sai favorecido.


----------



## trovoadas (3 Nov 2012 às 23:32)

frederico disse:


> Em determinado tipo de eventos a *orientação da linha costeira* favorece-os! Não diria tanto Sevilha, mas mais Cádis ou Ceuta! Abaixo do Guadalquivir as médias até são mais altas nas cidades costeiras, por comparação com a costa algarvia. Tudo se deve à orientação da linha costeira e do relevo nessa zona. Mas também há eventos em que o Algarce sai favorecido.


Sim tens razão mas acho que de um modo geral as regiões para lá do Guadiana têm tido mais precipitação  neste Outono do aqui por estas bandas.
Acho que o grande factor tem sido a progressão da precipitação que tem vindo de oeste, daí a linha do litoral ter visto mais alguma coisa com a aproximação de algumas células. Penso que as serras do interior tem algo a ver com isto, uma vez que têm passado linhas de instabilidade no litoral sul e depois um pouco mais a Norte já no Alentejo. Basicamente o que quero dizer com isto é que as linhas a entrarem de oeste chocam com a serra de Monchique e dividem-se em dois uma para Norte e outra para Sul. Não sei mas parece-me plausível
Se a precipitação entrasse de Sudoeste/Sul aí a conversa era outra.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Nov 2012 às 23:57)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 18,2 ºC (12h58)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 16,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1011 hPa

*Chove desde as 23h00 .... *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,8 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 11,3 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## PedroNTSantos (4 Nov 2012 às 09:28)

Chove torrencialmente pelo Algoz e com trovoada...


----------



## aoc36 (4 Nov 2012 às 09:36)

Por aqui tb...células muito escuras a norte e sul


----------



## trovoadas (4 Nov 2012 às 09:49)

Chove muito aqui por Loulé desde à 15 min


----------



## aoc36 (4 Nov 2012 às 10:03)

Chove  a mais de 30 min por Albufeira....agora chove  intensamente mas constante, e acabou de cair um raio perto


----------



## Redfish (4 Nov 2012 às 10:04)

Aqui na zona de Salir Loulé ouve-se trovoada, com chuva forte e momentos torrencial...

Desde as 09 da manha que chove aqui ...


----------



## trovoadas (4 Nov 2012 às 10:04)

Estou a ouvir trovões ao longe


----------



## trovoadas (4 Nov 2012 às 10:18)

Trovoada bem audível agora e chuva torrencial!


----------



## ecobcg (4 Nov 2012 às 10:21)

Bom dia,


Por cá o dia amanheceu com chuva. Por volta das 09h00/09h30 caiu um bom aguaceiro aqui em Silves, acompanhado de alguns trovões. Pelo radar viu-se que a precipitação mais intensa passou a sul, a zona mais no litoral deve ter apanhado com chuva muito forte.

No Sitio das Fontes o acumulado está nos 6mm e em Silves tenho 5mm.


----------



## Agreste (4 Nov 2012 às 10:22)

15mm com trovoada entre as 7 e as 9 da manhã... está a recomeçar de novo...







Faro com mais de 50 mm em 3 dias o que corresponde a 57% do valor mensal... e voltar a chover bem ainda esta manhã por lá...


----------



## trovoadas (4 Nov 2012 às 10:34)

Tem chovido muito por aqui e ao que parece também nas regiões central e Norte do concelho de Loulé. Já deve haver alguma água a descer as montanhas! Vai ser daquelas cheias bem turvas e com muitos detritos à mistura! Talvez a primeira desde há mais de um ano. 
Não sei mas, mais logo tentarei fazer a reportagem quando for à serra ajudar a minha avó a tirar o motor que está bem lá no fundo da barragem(de tão vazia que está). A ver se o dito não se afoga antes de eu lá chegar


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Nov 2012 às 10:41)

Por aqui, já ouvi 2 trovões ao longe e não chove neste momento. De assinalar, só o vento que sopra por vezes com rajadas. A ver se não passa tudo ao lado de Olhão.


----------



## amando96 (4 Nov 2012 às 10:47)

Chove desde as 9:30, com alguns episódios de muito forte, 18.7mm 

Só vi e ouvi um relâmpago, esperava mais.


----------



## ecobcg (4 Nov 2012 às 10:50)

Por aqui continua a chover, de forma fraca, e ao som de alguns trovões a S e a W de Silves. Pena é ainda não ter passado aqui mesmo por cima uma daquelas manchinhas amarelas do radar... é tudo "de raspão"!


----------



## Agreste (4 Nov 2012 às 11:30)

Deve estar a cair da boa em Faro com rain rates de mais de 60mm/h...

Deste lado não chove e não tardará a brilhar o sol...


----------



## amando96 (4 Nov 2012 às 11:41)

Parece que a partir de agora a chuva fica toda mais a sul no mar e depois vai a Espanha...


----------



## trovoadas (4 Nov 2012 às 11:44)

Parece que este evento está mesmo a terminar. Na última hora ainda deve ter chovido bem nas serras e no litoral do sotavento. Por aqui tudo bastante mais claro e já se nota o sol por entre as nuvens.


----------



## trovoadas (4 Nov 2012 às 11:54)

Agreste disse:


> Deve estar a cair da boa em Faro com rain rates de mais de 60mm/h...
> 
> Deste lado não chove e não tardará a brilhar o sol...



Parece ser uma boa célula a que fez "landfall" ali na zona de Faro/Olhão.
Por aqui já faz sol


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Nov 2012 às 13:13)

trovoadas disse:


> Parece ser uma boa célula a que fez "landfall" ali na zona de Faro/Olhão.
> Por aqui já faz sol



Por aqui, a menina passou mesmo por cima.  Entre as 11 horas e 11h50m, choveu intensamente, e registei 20 mm, mas entre as 11h30m e as 11h40m caíram 10 mm nesses 10 minutos. 

Levo um acumulado de 21 mm hoje. A trovoada é que está escassa.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Nov 2012 às 13:16)

ONTEM:



Gerofil disse:


> *Precipitação acumulada *(entre as 12h00 de ontem e as 12h00 de hoje):
> 
> *Beja/B. Aerea (203 m) 68.5 mm*
> Beja (247 m) 41.6 mm
> ...



HOJE

*Precipitação acumulada *(entre as 12h00 de ontem e as 12h00 de hoje):

*Faro (8 m) 45.0 mm* 
Portalegre (590 m) 34.0 mm 
Évora (246 m) 31.5 mm 
Beja/B. Aerea (203 m) 24.0 mm 
Sagres (26 m) 22.0 mm 
Sines/Montes Chaos (103 m) 12.2 mm 
Beja (247 m) 7.4 mm 

Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## jmackworks (4 Nov 2012 às 13:17)

aqui em Évora foi o diluvio entre as 5:30 e as 06:30 ... choveu como há muito não chovia , a chuva muito forte foi acompanhada de trovoada , mas nem pensar em fotografias ... era impossivel com tanta chuva .


----------



## GonçaloMPB (4 Nov 2012 às 14:12)

jmackworks disse:


> aqui em Évora foi o diluvio entre as 5:30 e as 06:30 ... choveu como há muito não chovia , a chuva muito forte foi acompanhada de trovoada , mas nem pensar em fotografias ... era impossivel com tanta chuva .


Foi uma autêntica noite para esquecer.

Muita chuva, uma trovoada fortíssima, com relampagos com pouquissimo tempo de intervalo , enfim...

O resultado foi eu e a minha vizinhança às 6h da manhã a pé, a mudar carros e a prevenir a entrada de água em casa... 

Houve vários estragos pela cidade, casas inundadas, carros a boiar nas garagens subterrâneas, o tecto do pingo doce ruiu, 

Uma pequena foto, largo Luis de Camões, 6h:






Cpts.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (4 Nov 2012 às 16:07)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Foi uma autêntica noite para esquecer.
> 
> Muita chuva, uma trovoada fortíssima, com relampagos com pouquissimo tempo de intervalo , enfim...
> 
> ...




Ui... Vivi em Évora 3 anos e nunca vi tanta água ai no Luís de Camões. A Electrilar deve ter ficado com enormes prejuízos. Pois ela é mais baixa do que a porta da entrada. A meio da loja há degraus. Qual dos Pingo Doce? 
E isso não é a zona mais baixa da cidade de longe...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (4 Nov 2012 às 18:26)

Os prejuizos foram mais que muitos, para muitas lojas e familias, infelizmente.

Felizmente para mim e para os meus os danos foram nulos, a forte trovoada que se abateu (era com cada estouro que só visto!) tirou toda a gente da cama às 6h da manhã de um domingo, as pessoas sairam à rua e tiveram tempo de meter a salvo as casas, carros e animais! 

O pingo doce com prejuizos foi o grande, a antiga Feira-Nova...

Isto foi contado pelos bombeiros que chegaram à minha rua com 1h30m de atraso, não havia mãos a medir.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (4 Nov 2012 às 18:28)

Há previsões de chuva para a Margem Sul durante o serão de hoje?? 

Vou daqui a pouco arrancar para Setúbal e não me estava a apetecer mais água, já me bastou a noite de hoje...


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Nov 2012 às 18:55)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Há previsões de chuva para a Margem Sul durante o serão de hoje??
> 
> Vou daqui a pouco arrancar para Setúbal e não me estava a apetecer mais água, já me bastou a noite de hoje...



A ocorrer poderá ser um aguaceiro ou outro, mas pouca coisa, a partir de agora a tendência é a melhoria.


----------



## jodecape (4 Nov 2012 às 19:02)

Boa Noite.Ontem sábado ,choveram cá em Pias 116 mm ! Ouve algumas inundações em casas incluido a minha ! Em especial durante o periodo 0.h ,1:00 da manhã onde se registaram 46 mm ! Por agora registo 9 mm.Boa noite a todos.


----------



## Gerofil (4 Nov 2012 às 19:22)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,7 ºC (03h06)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 12,7 ºC (09h41)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,6 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,8 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 11,3 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## trovoadas (4 Nov 2012 às 20:01)

Bom mas que belo evento este! Pelo menos aqui nesta zona os terrenos já ensoparam bem. Na zona onde tenho a Quinta perto de Quarteira que é um terreno de areia, estão lá as marcas das "piscinas" que fez e a marca da água que entrou por uma ponta do terreno e saiu na outra ponta. A última vez que tal aconteceu foi a 18 de Maio de 2011.
Amanhã vou até à serra e espero ver já alguma água nas ribeiras, a ver vamos.

Quanto ao Alentejo, aquela linha de instabilidade que atravessou de madrugada era de facto notável. É pena os estragos mas parece que Évora sofre sempre desse mal sempre que chove um pouco mais. Quanto ao Pingo doce, não se preocupem porque com o dinheiro que poupam na Holanda dá para reparar os estragos sem problemas


----------



## amando96 (4 Nov 2012 às 20:19)

Hoje dei uma volta pelas ribeiras mais perto da vila, todas tinha água, mas não muita, amanhã devem ter ainda menos...

56mm no últimos 3 dias.


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Nov 2012 às 21:45)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado, com chuva forte a muito forte entre as 11 horas e as 12 horas.

Máxima: 21.7ºC
mínima/actual: 16.4ºC

Precipitação: 21 mm

Este mês, levo até agora um acumulado de 62 mm.


----------



## dASk (4 Nov 2012 às 22:00)

Aqui tenho uma prova como o interior do sotavento algarvio não está a ver a água que desejavam, hoje em (giões) acordei cerca das 9h com chuva forte mas relativamente efémera, mesmo assim deu pra encher pequenas linhas de água.. Pensando eu que vinha mais fui até ao vascão a hora de almoço e tirei estas fotos!













Ainda não corre nada, o melhor que vi foi o pequeno caudal de um barranco a chegar naquele momento à ribeira mas só deu pra encher poças em zonas mais fundas! No entanto a cerca de 50/60km mais a Norte já no concelho de Castro Verde salvo erro, o cenário já era este na ribeira de Terjes e Cobres..


----------



## trovoadas (4 Nov 2012 às 22:20)

dASk disse:


> Aqui tenho uma prova como o interior do sotavento algarvio não está a ver a água que desejavam, hoje em (giões) acordei cerca das 9h com chuva forte mas relativamente efémera, mesmo assim deu pra encher pequenas linhas de água.. Pensando eu que vinha mais fui até ao vascão a hora de almoço e tirei estas fotos!
> 
> Penso que desta vez a precipitação deve ter rondado os 50mm ou mais na zona da serra do Caldeirão mas no entanto foi praticamente as primeiras chuvas a sério nessa região desde há um ano. Já deve haver alguma água a descer a serra mas tem de vencer uma grande "inércia". A ribeira do Vascão tem muitos obstáculos, grandes pegos que deviam estar praticamente secos e a aliar a isso os solos estavam ainda muito sedentos na região.
> A bacia do Cobres e do Terges deve ter visto mais precipitação nestes últimos dias, e as imagens comprovam-no


----------



## Agreste (4 Nov 2012 às 22:26)

dASk disse:


> Aqui tenho uma prova como o interior do sotavento algarvio não está a ver a água que desejavam, hoje em (giões) acordei cerca das 9h com chuva forte mas relativamente efémera, mesmo assim deu pra encher pequenas linhas de água.. Pensando eu que vinha mais fui até ao vascão a hora de almoço e tirei estas fotos!



O Vascão ainda é um uadi... 

Belos molhos de esparto ou pelo menos parecem ser esparto...


----------



## Rainstorm (4 Nov 2012 às 22:29)

Agreste disse:


> O Vascão ainda é um uadi...



Pois é, por aí precisam de muito... mais chuva para ficarem com as ribeiras a correr.
Por aqui as ribeiras já correm bem, mesmo sem estarem barrentas.


----------



## Agreste (4 Nov 2012 às 22:36)

se calhar é erva das pampas...


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Nov 2012 às 23:04)

Chuva forte pela noite com 21,3mm acumulados. Agora 8,4ºC e vento de Norte.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Nov 2012 às 00:05)

Boa noite

É bom ver que a chuva tem aparecido num ressequido Sul.
Logo pela manhãzinha, verifiquei no sítio do IM que tinha havido precipitação forte, numa linha entre Sines, Évora e Elvas, em crescendo, tudo na mesma hora: Sines com 10 mm, Évora com 19 mm e Elvas com 21,1 mm.

Quanto às ribeiras da zona: naturalmente demoram a encher. Muita secura, muitos poços espalhadas nos leitos, poços estes que tem primeiro que encher para que a restante água progride na direcção da foz. Com a precipitação prevista para os próximos dias, aliada à já caída, certamente terão muitos motivos para obterem imagens de caudais apreciáveis (tendo em conta a seca que aí grassa).

Que esta chuva dê ânimo meteorológico a todos - o outono ainda vai a meio e poderemos ainda ter bons motivos para sorrir


----------



## Marcos André (5 Nov 2012 às 00:14)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Os prejuizos foram mais que muitos, para muitas lojas e familias, infelizmente.
> 
> Felizmente para mim e para os meus os danos foram nulos, a forte trovoada que se abateu (era com cada estouro que só visto!) tirou toda a gente da cama às 6h da manhã de um domingo, as pessoas sairam à rua e tiveram tempo de meter a salvo as casas, carros e animais!
> 
> ...




Boa noite

De fato a noite em Évora foi bem agitada mas só o comprovei quando sai de casa por volta das 13horas. Água quase nenhuma mas montes de areia pelas ruas era o que mais havia. No centro de emprego era bem visível que a água tinha entrado e à porta estava um grande monte de areia. 
Moro a mais ou menos 300metros do largo Luís de Camões e deveria estar a dormir que nem uma pedra. não senti nada. Só de manha reparei numa coisa um pouco anormal... Estava alguma água ao pé do fogão, só depois de ter saído à rua é que associei. quando vi as imagens de radar do im é tomei consciência da noite que me tinha passado ao lado.


----------



## ecobcg (5 Nov 2012 às 08:55)

Bom dia,

O dia amanheceu mais frio hoje, com a mínima da noite a descer aos *9,6ºC* e neste momento estão 13,2ºC.

Este evento deixou alguma chuva por cá, totalizando nos três dias *34,2mm*.  Já não foi mau, mas comparando com alguns locais aqui do Algarve, podia ter sido um pouco melhor.


----------



## Agreste (5 Nov 2012 às 12:21)

Aguaceiros forte aproximando-se do Algarve...


----------



## ecobcg (5 Nov 2012 às 12:23)

Agreste disse:


> Aguaceiros forte aproximando-se do Algarve...



Acho que vai é para Espanha...quando muito, para a zona mais a Sotavento...


----------



## Agreste (5 Nov 2012 às 13:41)

Ainda de sábado dia 3, efeitos dos 100% de humidade do ar na Costa Vicentina...


----------



## Aurélio (5 Nov 2012 às 13:50)

ecobcg disse:


> Acho que vai é para Espanha...quando muito, para a zona mais a Sotavento...



Vai para Cadiz ..... têm lá um Himan ! 

PS: Quero a run de ontem do ECM das 12h


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Nov 2012 às 13:57)

Agreste disse:


> Aguaceiros forte aproximando-se do Algarve...



Boas...

Era isso que estava a verificar, tanto no radar como no Sat! No sat parece que algumas celulas estão a querer nascer mais junto á costa. Em relação á direcção da precipitação/celulas deverá se assim acontecer passar mais a sotavento que a barlavento.

Nota-se porem que isto se deve ao choque de massas de ar. A sensação termica por estas bandas está algo fria e desconfortavel. 

Caso a chuva aqui chegar de forma moderada a forte, era algo que não estava dentro das previsões mas sim se chegar fraca ai sim dentro das mesmas...

Ora bem, os 2 ultimos dias por aqui foram marcados por aguaceiros por vezes fortes (autenticos diluvios) a ponto de dar muito trabalho á protecção civil local com algumas inundações, e alguns detritos de arvores que iriam parar ao meio das estradas devido algum vento local mais forte que passasse.
Tambem foi marcado pela forte humidade e temperatura a rondar os 19/20ºC tanto de dia como de noite.

Para já:

Ceu muito nublado, sem chuva, sensação termica desagradavel e temp_min de 11.8ºC.

Por agora de olho no radar/sat enquanto posso pois mais logo á que bulir!!


----------



## Agreste (5 Nov 2012 às 14:01)

Aurélio disse:


> Vai para Cadiz ..... têm lá um Himan !



Aurélio... Iman, quando muito azougue...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Nov 2012 às 14:02)

Agreste disse:


> Aurélio... Iman, quando muito azougue...



Sim...penso que o maior ira para Rota/Cadiz... mas pela direcção da precipitação e surgimento de novas celulas penso que a faixa Faro-VRSA deverá tambem ser contemplada!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (5 Nov 2012 às 14:21)

V.R.S.A

Já pinga... fraco e disperso!


----------



## amando96 (5 Nov 2012 às 16:29)

Já chove há uns 20 minutos, muito fraco, 0.5mm

Fui dar uma volta pela ribeira de alportel, levava bastante água e não lamacenta.

Como ardeu tudo por aqueles lados as ribeiras agora estão todas muito limpas e até vi algumas ribeiras que nem sabia que existiam 

Notei muitas árvores já a brotar na base do tronco e nas pontas das ramas.


----------



## Agreste (5 Nov 2012 às 16:50)

Chove tanto que as goteiras quase nem pingam...


----------



## GonçaloMPB (5 Nov 2012 às 21:06)

Marcos André disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> De fato a noite em Évora foi bem agitada mas só o comprovei quando sai de casa por volta das 13horas. Água quase nenhuma mas montes de areia pelas ruas era o que mais havia. No centro de emprego era bem visível que a água tinha entrado e à porta estava um grande monte de areia.
> Moro a mais ou menos 300metros do largo Luís de Camões e deveria estar a dormir que nem uma pedra. não senti nada. Só de manha reparei numa coisa um pouco anormal... Estava alguma água ao pé do fogão, só depois de ter saído à rua é que associei. quando vi as imagens de radar do im é tomei consciência da noite que me tinha passado ao lado.


Boas vizinho.

Tenho a dizer que tens um sono bastante pesado, não sei como é que não acordaste com aqueles trovões fortíssimos, houve um que dei um salto enorme, e os vizinhos na rua idem, ninguém estava à espera de tal trovão e de tal tempestade... Foi muito forte mesmo. 
Inclusivé mandei SMS aos meus amigos (que é tudo malta nova e que muitos tinham ido sair à noite e deitado-se há menos de 1h ) e estava tudo acordadinho com o temporal...

Foi uma noite diferente... Pena mesmo quem viu as suas habitações a ficarem danificadas com a chuvada.

Felizmente, o meu caso, foi apenas o carro com água pelas portas, não entrou água quase nenhuma para o interior, mas ainda cheira a humidade que tresanda.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Nov 2012 às 21:09)

Agreste disse:


> Aurélio... Iman, quando muito azougue...



Agreste temos que colocar um azougue aqui na costa, para ver se elas não fogem. 

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e tarde com alguma chuva.

Máxima: 17.7ºC
mínima: 11.4ºC
actual: 12.3ºC

Precipitação: 1 mm


----------



## Gerofil (5 Nov 2012 às 22:34)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,9 ºC (12h02)
Temperatura mínima = 6,4 ºC (06h32)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,8 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,8 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = *6,4 ºC* (dia 5).


----------



## trovoadas (5 Nov 2012 às 23:14)

Até agora tem sido um excelente Outono! Demorou mas chegou finalmente, bastante chuva, dias nublados, muita humidade e algum frio. Rapidamente a paisagem vai mudando e ficando verde. Impressionante a transformação desde à 2 semanas.

Deixo aqui algumas fotos do meu pequeno passeio de hoje pelo Monte da Ribeira(Cahopo). Quando tiver tempo coloco mais fotos da serra no tópico Natureza e Viagens.
As fotos abaixo são da ribeira de Odeleite e de um dos seus afluentes.
Como podem ver a barragem de Odeleite já está literalmente a "meter água"





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Agreste (6 Nov 2012 às 09:21)

Expectativas elevadas para amanhã... pelos modelos teremos nova carga de água aqui no sul com uma orientação mesmo à maneira para muita chuva e sendo assim ultrapassaremos a média mensal na 1ª semana de novembro.


----------



## Agreste (6 Nov 2012 às 17:06)

Com luz solar, o dia estava bem agradável... sem luz solar começar a ficar frio...


----------



## vitoreis (6 Nov 2012 às 17:21)

Aí está o aviso do IM:



> Instituto de Meteorologia - Avisos Faro
> 
> Amarelo	Precipitação	Chuva por vezes forte e com rajadas
> Válido entre 2012-11-07 03:00:00 e 2012-11-08 17:59:59 (hora UTC)
> ...



Esta tarde: céu limpo, 17º a esta hora mas com sensação térmica inferior!


----------



## Marcos André (6 Nov 2012 às 19:33)

GonçaloMPB disse:


> Boas vizinho.
> 
> Tenho a dizer que tens um sono bastante pesado, não sei como é que não acordaste com aqueles trovões fortíssimos, houve um que dei um salto enorme, e os vizinhos na rua idem, ninguém estava à espera de tal trovão e de tal tempestade... Foi muito forte mesmo.
> Inclusivé mandei SMS aos meus amigos (que é tudo malta nova e que muitos tinham ido sair à noite e deitado-se há menos de 1h ) e estava tudo acordadinho com o temporal...
> ...




Olá

Pois eu não senti nada. Eu acho que foi porque não estava a contar com tanta gravidade e fui dormir descansado.
Eu por a caso já estava a dormir  à algum tempo. mais valia ter saído. Eu gosto muito de ver este tipo de fenómenos.

Já esta de novo em alerta amarelo o sul do país.

Hoje o dia  foi fresquito com 18º de max. neste momento estão lá fora 12,5º.
vento fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (6 Nov 2012 às 21:24)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,1 ºC (14h43)
Temperatura mínima = 7,6 ºC (07h31)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,0 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

*Neste momento o vento é moderado com rajadas.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,8 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 6,4 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## Agreste (7 Nov 2012 às 00:28)

Em Faro já chuvisca...


----------



## Agreste (7 Nov 2012 às 03:07)

Parabéns ao IM. A chuva forte começou agora às 03:08.


----------



## PedroMAR (7 Nov 2012 às 03:24)

Em Évora, está tudo calmo
Estão 12.3º / humidade 33% / vento de SE


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Nov 2012 às 07:59)

Boas, chove fraco, já molha. Rajada máxima de 61 km/h, continuando com vento moderado a forte. 9,2ºC.


----------



## Marcos André (7 Nov 2012 às 08:35)

Continua tudo calmo por Évora. Neste momento não chove e estão 10º. No entanto já choveu mas parece que não foi muito. Céu nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Nov 2012 às 10:05)

Esa noite não ouvi nada .... apenas alguma chuva, sem nada de especial, agora de amanhã é que reparei que tinha chuvido mas apenas cerca de 7,4 mm, enquanto Faro hoje leva cerca de 16 mm !

Já há algumas horas que não chove, mas a sul do Algarve está uma mancha bem compacta e com chuva que deve chegar aqui dentro de cerca de 1/2 hora ou 1 hora !

Para esta tarde está previsto vento forte de sul, trovoada e chuva intensa !


----------



## AnDré (7 Nov 2012 às 10:28)

Cai forte em Faro, segundo a estação de Turismo.
De momento o rain rate é de 84mm/h.

A estação segue com 22mm acumulados desde as 0h.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Nov 2012 às 10:34)

AnDré disse:


> Cai forte em Faro, segundo a estação de Turismo.
> De momento o rain rate é de 84mm/h.
> 
> A estação segue com 22mm acumulados desde as 0h.



Por aqui chegou agora ( de forma intensa ), e neste momento ficou muito escuro e chove muito forte ....

Pela imagem de radar as proximas duas horas será o sotavento o mais afectada !


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Nov 2012 às 10:48)

Boas, por aqui, acabou de cair uma boa chuvada e agora está mais claro. Sigo com 13 mm acumulados, até ao momento. Eu queria era ter 100 mm num dia, esse é o meu sonho, até Porto Santo teve mais de 100 mm num dia.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Nov 2012 às 12:13)

isto está muito fraco, parecia vir alguma coisa de jeito mas ao contrário do modelado tudo foi parar a Espanha como sempre .....
Mas segundo o ECM o mais interessante seria agora para a tarde, e por isso aguardemos, pois o Hirlam tem sido um desastre até agora !


----------



## Aurélio (7 Nov 2012 às 12:30)

Será que vale a pena continuar a seguir este modelo ...

Isto era o que era suposto, ter acontecido segundo este modelo, digamos que o modelado encontra-se na zona de Cadiz !
Falhou por uns 400/500 km apenas coisa pouca !




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ecobcg (7 Nov 2012 às 12:50)

Bom dia,

Pois, por aqui a situação ainda está mais calma... apesar do céu muito nublado, a chuva tem sido muito pouca, como mostram os 1,6mm acumulados no Sitio das Fontes...

Fraquinho, fraquinho...


----------



## AnDré (7 Nov 2012 às 13:09)

Aurélio disse:


> Será que vale a pena continuar a seguir este modelo ...
> 
> Isto era o que era suposto, ter acontecido segundo este modelo, digamos que o modelado encontra-se na zona de Cadiz !
> Falhou por uns 400/500 km apenas coisa pouca !
> ...



Que exagero Aurélio!
500km seria de Sagres à Serra Nevada.

Essa carta representa a precipitação acumulada das 6h às 12h.
Cadiz vai com 7mm.
Enquanto que do lado de cá tens:

25mm - Faro;
23mm - Faz Fato;
14mm - Tavira;
14mm - Almancil;
13mm - Olhão (até às 10h48).

Portanto, quanto muito o erro foi de 100km. (Sagres-Faro)

Se fosse os tais 500km, estarias com... sol!

Excepcional está a ser a precipitação em Marbela, que já superou os 30mm. Mas isso nenhum modelo previu.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Nov 2012 às 13:34)

AnDré disse:


> Que exagero Aurélio!
> 500km seria de Sagres à Serra Nevada.
> 
> Essa carta representa a precipitação acumulada das 6h às 12h.
> ...



Pronto agora já sabes que nunca fui a Cadiz, nem á Serra Nevada  
De certeza que de Sagres até áquela zona não são uns 400 km ????  looooll

Olhando ao satélite aparentemente estamos prestes a entrar noutro tipo de nuvens, dado que estas parecem mais estratiformes, enquanto que a sul do Algarve após uma aberta surge uma camada de nuvens, que pelo Sat24, parece ter topos maiores .....
Aparentemente parece ir entrar pelo Sotavento Algarvio, e neste momento a progressão das nuvens já aparenta ser mais do tipo de Sul para Norte, mas mesmo assim ... a progressão ainda favorece mais o litoral andaluz !

Aguardemos


----------



## Aurélio (7 Nov 2012 às 13:41)

André, era a isto que me referia, e que foi assim no final da manhã ...
Basicamente foi isso que se passou durante toda a manhã





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Agreste (7 Nov 2012 às 13:42)

Pela forma como o vento está a soprar eu diria que a parte da tarde promete um cenário ligeiramente mais intenso...


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Nov 2012 às 13:53)

Vento forte, constante com rajadas até 60 km/h, por agora. 12,5ºC e 89%.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Nov 2012 às 14:03)

Por aqui, não chove, mas o vento já sopra com algumas rajadas. Diria que o trânsito está caótico no ar, há muito tempo que não via centenas de gaivotas todas em fila.  Impressionante!


----------



## aoc36 (7 Nov 2012 às 14:33)

Como esta o tempo por loule e a norte do mesmo? Vejo o tempo muito escuro e a chover. ......

Edit: por albufeira esta tao escuro que parece 7 da noite


----------



## amando96 (7 Nov 2012 às 15:28)

15.5mm, esperava mais, mas ainda não acabou o dia, a trovoada parece que ficou em cima do mar e partes de espanha.

O vento sopra forte, infelizmente vem do lado que não favorece a medição da velocidade onde está o anemómetro, tem que ir tudo para o telhado.


----------



## thunder_chaser (7 Nov 2012 às 15:37)

Por beja morrinha batida a vento. Chuva fraca ou chuvisco constante. Alerta amarelo?  Não será um pouco exagerado? A ver vamos.!! 16ºC vento moderado de ESE HR 95%


----------



## Aurélio (7 Nov 2012 às 15:49)

até fazem fila para entrar em Espanha, conforme o radar do IM !

Ah grandes modelos, não acertam uma para a caixa ......

Penso que aquilo que se passa, é que a parte oeste da linha de instabilidade está morta, e penso que seja isso, que faz com que tivesse ocorrido uma falha enorme nos modelos pelo menos até ao momento ....


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Nov 2012 às 17:18)

Chove moderado a forte neste momento.


----------



## stormy (7 Nov 2012 às 17:25)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Chove moderado a forte neste momento.



Vai á praia sacar fotos..deve estar um mar de vento brutal!


----------



## Agreste (7 Nov 2012 às 17:37)

Tranquilidade a menos de 7km...


----------



## stormy (7 Nov 2012 às 17:41)

As linhas de instabilidade ainda nem se formaram como deve de ser Aurélio...

A oeste a cut-off está-se a organizar ainda, e a linha continua de instabilidade que se extende até Marrocos vai ainda adquirir um sentido N-S, interagindo depois com uma pequena depressão que se está a formar no vale do Sado.

Á superficie há convergencia muito intensa associada a essa depressão, e em altura ( setas cor de vinho) há um fluxo forte que promove o shear, para alem de que está tambem presente um ramo divergente do jet.

A fase mais activa será durante a noite e até ao meio do dia de amanhã!


----------



## thunder_chaser (7 Nov 2012 às 17:45)

concordo contigo, stormy! As condições meteorológicas tendem a agravar-se! Por aqui já se nota o vento que tem vindo a intensificar-se e agora sopra forte a muito forte do quadrante SSE.


----------



## YuRiSsS (7 Nov 2012 às 17:47)

Se correr como está previsto na previsão do stormy, existe a possibilidade de trovoadas aqui para o Alentejo-Évora-Montemor-o-Novo?


----------



## Stormm (7 Nov 2012 às 17:54)

Boas, por aqui vento forte com rajadas muito fortes, já á muito tempo que não assistia a uma ventania destas! 
Vamos continuar a seguir para ver o que ocorre durante a madrugada/inicio de manhã de Quinta-Feira..


----------



## stormy (7 Nov 2012 às 18:07)

YuRiSsS disse:


> Se correr como está previsto na previsão do stormy, existe a possibilidade de trovoadas aqui para o Alentejo-Évora-Montemor-o-Novo?



Sim


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Nov 2012 às 18:42)

stormy disse:


> Vai á praia sacar fotos..deve estar um mar de vento brutal!



Stormy, para sacar boas fotos, só se apanhasse o barco para as ilhas, na Ilha da Fuzeta deve estar brutal, por enquanto ainda tenho as ilhas na frente, a praia de Faro não é a mais ideal, visto estar sueste.

Stormy, concordo contigo, o GFS e o Hirlam colocam mais precipitação, a partir da meia-noite, diria que o pico pode ser entre as 3h da manhã e até ao meio-dia sensivelmente. 

Bom, por aqui, passou uma mini celulazinha, que deixou 2 mm e uma ventania dos diabos. Tal como o meu vizinho Stormm disse.

Sigo com uns amenos 19.0ºC e levo 16 mm acumulados até agora, a ver se é desta que faz trovoada esta noite, já nem sei o que isso é.


----------



## thunder_chaser (7 Nov 2012 às 18:47)

já me parece mais um alerta verde pálido  neste momento chuva moderada batida a vento forte  16ºC HR 92%


----------



## Agreste (7 Nov 2012 às 18:56)

Basicamente não se passa nada porque existe um enorme apagão pelo menos na cidade de Faro vai para mais de uma hora...


----------



## Rainstorm (7 Nov 2012 às 19:21)

Agreste disse:


> Basicamente não se passa nada porque existe um enorme apagão pelo menos na cidade de Faro vai para mais de uma hora...



Um apagão? Por aqui também parte da cidade não tem luzes nas ruas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Nov 2012 às 19:21)

Agreste disse:


> Basicamente não se passa nada porque existe um enorme apagão pelo menos na cidade de Faro vai para mais de uma hora...



Assim é que é, no mês passado foi Olhão, desta vez é Faro, parece-me justo, ainda para melhor em hora de ponta.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Nov 2012 às 20:47)

Vai chovendo moderado agora! Chuva certinha daquela que entra bem na terra.

Hoje o dia foi marcado por alguns períodos de chuva mais intensa e constante durante a manhã. Na serra do Caldeirão choveu bastante com muito nevoeiro e a partir do final da manhã levantou-se vento constante e forte nos topos da serra. 
As eólicas que trabalharam estavam na sua capacidade máxima 2,3 MW constantes durante várias horas multiplicado por umas 20 torres
As ribeiras vão correndo limpas e já há cascatas de água um pouco por toda a serra. Um autêntico Gerês!


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Nov 2012 às 20:57)

Por aqui, sigo com chuva fraca e levo 17 mm.


----------



## amando96 (7 Nov 2012 às 21:03)

23.5mm e a subir, chove moderado com periodos de forte há ~1 hora

Pelos lados de Tavira e VRSA é capaz de estar a acumular muito bem.


----------



## adiabático (7 Nov 2012 às 21:14)

Hoje andei pelas estradas de Coruche - Aviz - Nisa, ida e volta. Constato que choveu um pouco durante a manhã (chuva fraca), mas de forma contínua, pelo menos durante o meu trajecto de Pavia a Nisa. Praticamente não houve paragens e a precipitação intensificou-se a meio do dia (cerca das 12:30), apenas tendo abrandado por volta das 14:30/15h. Pouco depois arranquei de regresso a Lisboa e voltei a apanhar chuva contínua, por vezes forte, entre o Crato e Alcochete, cerca de 1h30 a 2h. Só praticamente a chegar a Lisboa é que deixei de apanhar chuva.

Pude conferir o histórico do radar de hoje que confirma estes apontamentos, inclusive a interrupção ao início da tarde.

Relativamente a precipitação localmente muito intensa, nada posso dizer, mas aquela a que assisti foi considerável.

Um apontamento mais: encontrei o solo no meu sítio (Nisa) de modo nenhum saturado (apesar de já irmos com um mês de instabilidade e alguns episódios de chuva) mas o nível freático já bastante elevado em comparação com o Verão (verificado no poço). Já a barragem do Maranhão continua a um nível impressionante de tão baixo... via-se o curso original da ribeira de Seda e só a jusante de Benavila começava a haver alguma acumulação; a seca dura há tanto tempo que já havia vegetação a crescer nas superfícies que normamenente se encontram sob muitos metros de água.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Nov 2012 às 21:18)

Em Faro, chove forte segundo a estação de turismo, que segue já com 32.4 mm, a 10 kms sigo com apenas 17 mm e pelo radar parece-me que Faro vai levar com tudo com aquela linha de instabilidade que se está a criar, e eu a ver passar o padeiro.


----------



## ecobcg (7 Nov 2012 às 21:47)

*2,8**mm* no Sitio das Fontes... LOL!


----------



## amando96 (7 Nov 2012 às 22:00)

28.7mm  a ver se chego aos 30


----------



## Agreste (7 Nov 2012 às 22:00)

Ligaram a luz agora e deixaram-me chegar à civilização... 

Devemos acabar o dia com mais de 40mm. Neste momento não chove.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Nov 2012 às 22:31)

Por aqui, só o vento forte se faz sentir e o barulho ensurdecedor do mar. Segundo a bóia de Faro, as ondas andam perto dos 4 metros, hoje já atingiu picos de 6 metros.  Chuva, por aqui nem vê-la. 

A estação de Almancil que tinha cerca de 15 mm, às 20 horas, está a levar com uma valente chuvada em cima, que já leva 36.1 mm.


----------



## Agreste (7 Nov 2012 às 22:36)

Não tardará a chegar aqui... 

99,0mm em 7 dias de novembro (e ainda não acabou)... 110% da média mensal.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Nov 2012 às 22:43)

Agreste disse:


> Não tardará a chegar aqui...
> 
> 99,0mm em 7 dias de novembro (e ainda não acabou)... 110% da média mensal.



Eu levo 80 mm, a ver se chega aqui alguma chuva e trovoada, deve ser da crise, não deve haver dinheiro para arrastarem os móveis.


----------



## amando96 (7 Nov 2012 às 22:44)

Que belo trovão  mais uns quantos não fazem mal, o mês vai com 86mm


----------



## Agreste (7 Nov 2012 às 22:52)

1ª trovoada também aqui...


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Nov 2012 às 22:52)

Bom, nesta última saída do GFS, o triângulo Faro/Olhão/São Brás de Alportel é onde está prevista mais chuva.

Já ouvi um trovão.


----------



## Aurélio (7 Nov 2012 às 22:54)

Muita chuva por aqui e finalmente ouço trovões !

Esta deve ser a linha ou frente mais estreita que já vi .... deve ter prai aí uns 5 km de largura


----------



## Agreste (7 Nov 2012 às 23:08)

2 trovoadas e nem uma pinga de água...


----------



## Levante (7 Nov 2012 às 23:24)

Ora portanto, temos oficialmente o primeiro temporal de sul aqui na zona! Rajadas que certamente superam os 50km/h, barulho do vento e do mar, relampagos e trovões e alguma chuva nesta linha de instabilidade estacionária e em auto-regeneração a passar na sua intensidade máxima na zona da Praia de Faro-Ancão. Aí de facto está a cair bem, poucos km ao lado aqui em Olhão a precipitação (até agora) é fraca. Faro de facto está a ter um bom acumulado e o acumulado destes 7 dias é de louvar, ainda para mais porque tem sido bem distribuído, sem causar os habituais danos causados por fenómenos mais extremos.
A zona do Cabo de Santa Maria, que tem épocas que parece ter um escudo, está a ser sem dúvida a mais favorecida desta estação, com as depressões bem colocadas e a lotaria das células/linhas e instabilidade a apontarem nesta direcção.
Os modelos apontam para muita instabilidade durante a madrugada/inicio da manhã, vamos ver se o CAPE é suficiente para gerar boa convectividade com a passagem da parte mais activa desta frente. A descida de pressão no core também seria interessante, contudo as águas já não estão suficientemente quentes para o potenciar. Se isto fosse em Setembro (ou no Mediterraneo)....


----------



## Redfish (7 Nov 2012 às 23:26)

Por aqui já sigo com chuva há algumas horas sendo que actualmente esta é moderada a forte e constante....

Vamos ver o que nos reservam as proximas horas, mas é garantido que amanhã já corre agua nas ribeiras...


----------



## Gerofil (7 Nov 2012 às 23:52)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima (até às 18h00) = 11,8 ºC (18h00) 
Temperatura mínima = 7,9 ºC (07h46)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Alguma chuva batida a muito vento que se fez sentir ao longo de todo o dia.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,8 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 6,4 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## Redfish (7 Nov 2012 às 23:54)

Bom cada vez chove mais aqui, ver se a casa nao mete agua....

Chove forte a muito forte....com o vento a nao se fazer muito na minha zona talvez por estar mais abrigada...


----------



## Agreste (7 Nov 2012 às 23:55)

Em Faro não se passou nada na última hora... mas desta vez não cortaram a electricidade...


----------



## Stormm (8 Nov 2012 às 00:17)

Por aqui o vento forte continua, sem chuva nem sinal de trovoada por enquanto.
Veremos o que as próximas horas nos reservam!


----------



## Levante (8 Nov 2012 às 00:36)

Stormm disse:


> Por aqui o vento forte continua, sem chuva nem sinal de trovoada por enquanto.
> Veremos o que as próximas horas nos reservam!



Já vi relampagos e já trovejou por volta das 22.30. Mas atenção, o radar mostra o melhor do evento da noite (até agora), um sistema convenctivo com várias células em formação a SSW bem perto da costa que, pela sua direcção, parece que irá fazer "landfall" mesmo na zona entre a praia de faro e o Farol, pelo que chegará para Faro e Olhão. Olhos no radar a partir de agora, a noite ainda promete


----------



## stormy (8 Nov 2012 às 00:38)

Actividade convectiva a surgir a S...começará daqui a pouco tempo o periodo mais activo, que deverá durar até amanhã ao meio do dia..

Relembro que seria sempre porreiro irem tirando fotos, fazendo videos, e reportando aquilo que se passar que vos suscite mais atenção...

Sigam algumas dicas para impedir que haja problemas....retirar objectos que estejam pendurados, fechar os estores..dicas simples para manter a segurança de todos e poupar dinheiro..


----------



## Agreste (8 Nov 2012 às 00:42)

Já chove de novo embora o pluviometro da RTA não esteja a marcar nada...


----------



## vitoreis (8 Nov 2012 às 00:47)

Trovoadas a O e chuva moderada a forte. No centro da cidade é-me difícil perceber a intensidade do vento...


----------



## Agreste (8 Nov 2012 às 00:56)

Está a acontecer do lado de Loulé... ouvem-se trovoadas ao longe e avistam-se os relâmpagos mas é distante. Já parou de chover.


----------



## vitoreis (8 Nov 2012 às 01:04)




----------



## surfercop (8 Nov 2012 às 01:15)

Parabensssss, aqui em Isla Cristina, perto da fronteira com Portugal ainda ficamos á espera de trovoadas, mas ja vi que aí chegaram bem... XDD


----------



## amando96 (8 Nov 2012 às 01:20)

4.2mm desde a meia noite ainda em subida, não me admirava nada ter mais 30mm hoje, ontem acabei o dia com 31.5mm


----------



## Levante (8 Nov 2012 às 01:23)

Afinal esta primeira célula entrou na zona de Vilamoura, mas o sistema tem boa dimensão e está a regenerar-se com trovoada bem audível daqui, não tarda vai pairar sobre a Ilha do Farol. Esta noite vai ser a lotaria, mas certamente vai haver bons registos em todo o sotavento. Impressionante a intensidade da célula que está a entrar para Tarifa (Estreito de Gibraltar), aquela zona do Golfo da Cadiz é um privilégio em termos de convecção, sistematicamente a zona mais favorecida. Ainda no evento de final de Outubro, a pequena localidade costeira de El Palmar (sul de Cádiz, perto de Canos de Meca) recebeu num dia mais que 160mm de precipitação, grande parte dela de madrugada/manhã, provocando extensos danos bastante localizados.


----------



## vitoreis (8 Nov 2012 às 01:27)

Som obrigatório! Ouçam a intensidade da chuva a subir :-)


----------



## stormy (8 Nov 2012 às 01:29)

As células em Cadiz são concerteza severas...já houve umas 3 ou 4 muito importantes, com cores de reflectividade muito elevados..

Possivelmente com granizo ou rain rates instantaneos da ordem dos 250 a 350mm/h e ventos fortes...

Esta noite teremos de tomar em atenção a possibilidade de surgirem células desse grau de actividade mesmo pelo Sotavento...

PS: Aquela ultima célula perto de Cadiz parece ter uma assinatura em bow-echo...sinal de ventos bem fortes...

PS: A tal célula mantem a assinatura em arco ( bow echo) e o sat denota bem um movimento á direita do sentido geral do movimento ( storm split), tipicamente vemos isto em supercélulas...aquela célula a SW de Cadiz deve ser bem severa!


----------



## stormy (8 Nov 2012 às 01:40)

O melhor link para a zona..
http://www.sat24.com/mo


----------



## trovoadas (8 Nov 2012 às 01:49)

stormy disse:


> As células em Cadiz são concerteza severas...já houve umas 3 ou 4 muito importantes, com cores de reflectividade muito elevados..
> 
> Possivelmente com granizo ou rain rates instantaneos da ordem dos 250 a 350mm/h e ventos fortes...
> 
> ...



A célula que passou aqui, não sei exactamente onde, acho que estava a norte de Loulé tinha uma actividade eléctrica bastante forte! Relâmpagos enormes e com boa cadência. Comecei a ver os relâmpagos em Faro mas não era a audível a trovoada e penso que era a Norte/Noroeste de Faro. Bom analisando as imagens de radar há uma célula bem grande a atingir o centro do Algarve e com ponto vermelho na região de Alte/Messines/São Marcos da Serra. Parece-me ser uma trovoada severa!


----------



## trovoadas (8 Nov 2012 às 01:52)

Está a começar outra trovoada a sul daqui! Já ouvi um bom trovão


----------



## stormy (8 Nov 2012 às 01:56)

trovoadas disse:


> A célula que passou aqui, não sei exactamente onde, acho que estava a norte de Loulé tinha uma actividade eléctrica bastante forte! Relâmpagos enormes e com boa cadência. Comecei a ver os relâmpagos em Faro mas não era a audível a trovoada e penso que era a Norte/Noroeste de Faro. Bom analisando as imagens de radar há uma célula bem grande a atingir o centro do Algarve e com ponto vermelho na região de Alte/Messines/São Marcos da Serra. Parece-me ser uma trovoada severa!



O radar do IM não tem resolução para fazermos afirmações categóricas acerca das células serem ou não severas.

A de Cadiz, por ser grande consegue-se detectar alguma assinatura...mas mesmo assim é vago e complicadissimo de confirmar.

O ponto vermelho em Messines é demasiado pequeno para se perceber qualquer tipo de assinatura...

Com a imagem de pouca resolução que o IM nos dá ou tens uma célula bem grande ( como no caso de cadiz) em que consegues ver alguns detalhes que depois podes usar para supor a existencia de alguma severidade, ou então basicamente tens de ter atenção aos pontos mais vermelhos e pronto...genericamente dizer que aquilo é capaz de dar alguma chuvada forte ou vento...

É uma chatisse o IM não nos dar um radar com resolução melhor


----------



## Marcos André (8 Nov 2012 às 02:02)

Aqui em Évora não há nada disso de agitação maritima mas agora caiu um bom aguaceiro. e vento também não há. e estão 14º. Gostava que a noite se transformasse em dia mas se tudo correr bem é pro meio da noite


----------



## stormy (8 Nov 2012 às 02:03)

Outro link bom..
http://www.aemet.es/en/eltiempo/observacion/radar?w=1&p=se

O radar de Sevilla sempre tem um pouco de mais resolução, e os echotops, que medem a altura maxima da nuvem ( quer dizer..medem a altura maxima em que detectam goticulas de agua na nuvem...que pode ser um pouco abaixo do maximo da nuvem).

Bom...esses echotops podem servir para medir a força das células...quanto mais extensão em altura mais forte a célula, maior potencial de chuva e de ventos fortes.

Para já na zona de Faro temos tido 8-10km, as células de Cadiz chegaram a 12-14km...a de Messines 10-12km..


----------



## trovoadas (8 Nov 2012 às 02:04)

stormy disse:


> O radar do IM não tem resolução para fazermos afirmações categóricas acerca das células serem ou não severas.
> 
> A de Cadiz, por ser grande consegue-se detectar alguma assinatura...mas mesmo assim é vago e complicadissimo de confirmar.
> 
> ...



Sim tens toda a razão stormy!  No entanto fica o registo que a actividade eléctrica era potentíssima para aqueles lados.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Nov 2012 às 02:05)

Vai ser uma noite longa.... Certamente com bastantes problemas relacionados inundações em meios urbanos ou mesmo rurais. Conhecendo como conheço o Algarve, em especial o Sotavento (e na minha zona até está calmo de momento), as ribeiras vão dar problemas esta noite / amanha de manhã, em especial as que pertencem à rede hidrográfica das ribeiras do Algarve (as que desaguam directamente no Atlântico) a única escapatória é para os locais onde a chuva não for tão intensa e os terrenos ainda suportarem uma boa quantidade de água. 
Vai ser uma boa noite para começar a reabastecer as barragens em condições, principalmente Odeleite e Beliche.


----------



## thunder_chaser (8 Nov 2012 às 02:06)

Por beja aguaceiro moderado. Começou a sessão fotografica  trovoada espaçada, menos vento


----------



## amando96 (8 Nov 2012 às 02:09)

Ainda não apanhei fotos nenhumas, mal o obturador fecha lá há uma trovoada, every damn time.

11.5mm

O rio gilão é capaz de dar problemas durante a maré cheia como dá sempre que chove um pouco mais.


----------



## vitoreis (8 Nov 2012 às 02:12)

Trovoada a S bastante mais perto do que os clarões anteriores a O - últimos a 6/7 segundos entre relâmpago e trovão.

Chuva mantêm-se persistente.


----------



## trovoadas (8 Nov 2012 às 02:14)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Vai ser uma noite longa.... Certamente com bastantes problemas relacionados inundações em meios urbanos ou mesmo rurais. Conhecendo como conheço o Algarve, em especial o Sotavento (e na minha zona até está calmo de momento), as ribeiras vão dar problemas esta noite / amanha de manhã, em especial as que pertencem à rede hidrográfica das ribeiras do Algarve (as que desaguam directamente no Atlântico) a única escapatória é para os locais onde a chuva não for tão intensa e os terrenos ainda suportarem uma boa quantidade de água.
> Vai ser uma boa noite para começar a reabastecer as barragens em condições, principalmente Odeleite e Beliche.



Na zona central do caldeirão já havia muita água a escorrer hoje durante o dia. Tudo o que chover na região agora vai fora! No barrocal (terrenos mais pesados e fundos) ainda há uma boa capacidade de encaixe. Por exemplo a ribeira de Algibre ou Quarteira ainda estava completamente seca no dia de hoje, em contrapartida a ribeira de Odeleite já tinha uma belo caudal!


----------



## Gerofil (8 Nov 2012 às 02:20)

No ImapWeather identifica-se uma linha de instabilidade com descargas eléctricas desde as próximidades de Faro, passando por Beja e já a atingir as próximidades de Portel/Moura. Avanço muito rápido da insrtabilidade para norte ...

A manter-se o ritmo de expansão para norte, deverá chegar a Estremoz por volta das 03h30 ...


----------



## thunder_chaser (8 Nov 2012 às 02:24)

bastante actividade electrica a afectar costeira de faro com progressão rapida para norte


----------



## trovoadas (8 Nov 2012 às 02:29)

Os estrondos são fortes a sul daqui, ou seja na zona de Quareira-Almancil-Faro!
Chuva moderada e persistente. Despeço-me agora e até de manhã. Vou-me deitar a ouvir a chuva e a trovoada que se faz sentir.


----------



## Gerofil (8 Nov 2012 às 02:41)

Muita actividade eléctrica agora desde a Serra de Portel até ao Alandroal ...

ImapWeather

A frente da "tempestade" segue para norte, tendo mais ou menos o percurso do rio Guadiana; dentro de 30 minutos estará a chegar a Elvas. Curiosa a sua extensão de mais de 100 quilómetros, uma vez que estende-se desde o litoral do Algarve até tão para norte... assim, os períodos de chuva serão intensos e podem durar mais de uma hora (*mais de uma hora de chuva forte ao longo do vale do Guadiana*).

E continua a injecção de nebulosidade em todo o sotavento do Algarve, vinda do oceano Atlântico, prevendo-se a ocorrência de forte precipitação ao longo da madrugada.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Nov 2012 às 07:58)

Continua o vento forte com rajadas há 24h, alguma chuva durante a noite.


----------



## AnDré (8 Nov 2012 às 08:06)

Noite de muita chuva na região de Quarteira, Almancil e Loulé.
Pelo radar se vê que tiveram pelo menos 4 horas de muita precipitação acumulada.

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0h:
*92mm* - Almancil
*88mm* - Quarteira
*53mm* - Santa Bárbara de Nexe


----------



## vitoreis (8 Nov 2012 às 08:28)

Esta manhã ainda não choveu, mas dizem-me que durante a noite tivemos granizo.


----------



## ecobcg (8 Nov 2012 às 08:40)

Bom dia,

Já vi que a noite esteve animada no Sotavento!
Por aqui não dei por nada... Apenas chuvinha fraca, que rendeu uns míseros *0,4mm* no Sitio das Fontes e 1mm em Silves. Que diferença para a zona de Vilamoura!


----------



## Agreste (8 Nov 2012 às 08:57)

Aqui por Faro nem a quarta parte desses valores... choveu durante a noite mas não foi nada de anormal... 

Quarteira meteu água dizem...


----------



## Agreste (8 Nov 2012 às 09:23)

Dentro de pouco o tempo o sol deve aparecer... o radar já não mostra nada aqui para esta zona. Vamos 136% da precipitação média para o mês de Novembro.


----------



## Jocru (8 Nov 2012 às 09:28)

Aqui por Quarteira foi a chuvada de século foi desde as 22:00 de ontem até por volta das 06:00h de hoje sempre chuva moderada a forte, na Cidade houve várias inundações e muitos sitios intransitáveis devido a água acumulada nas vias, uma verdadeira noite de caos.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Nov 2012 às 09:33)

Boas,

V.R.S.A

Cheias e mais cheias... chove torrencialmente sem parar...nao paro de tirar agua da minha casa!! está complicado por aqui!!! Deixo este post muito rapido e com grande apreço a quem esta a passar pela mesma dificuldade!


----------



## Agreste (8 Nov 2012 às 09:52)

Não é preciso chover muito para a Vila ficar debaixo de água...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (8 Nov 2012 às 09:59)

Agreste disse:


> Não é preciso chover muito para a Vila ficar debaixo de água...



Pois...mas choveu ate demais!! a olho nu foram uns 80mm a 100mm...


----------



## Redfish (8 Nov 2012 às 10:19)

Olá a todos

Na minha zona (Salir) praticamente choveu desde as 18 horas de ontem até ás 07 horas de hoje...

Realmente nao me lembro de muitos dias assim....

A ribeira da Tor ontem estava seca, hoje tem um caudal impressionante...

Nao sei os acumulados desta zona mas deverão ser superiores a 70mm nas ultimas 12 horas...


----------



## vitoreis (8 Nov 2012 às 10:27)

Quarteira:


----------



## vitoreis (8 Nov 2012 às 10:31)

Nacional 125:


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Nov 2012 às 10:38)

Em Olhão, a noite foi calma sem nada de extraordinário, a registar. Tive somente 26 mm, desta vez Olhão e Faro ficaram de fora, mas se a chuvada fosse em Olhão e Faro devia ser lindo. Eu tinha a percepção pelas trovoadas que ouvia que algo se passava, pensava que era em Faro, mas desta vez foi mais ao lado. Os modelos tiveram muito bem.

Parabéns ao Stormy, mais uma vez acertou na muge.


----------



## Agreste (8 Nov 2012 às 10:40)

As hortas no Vale Judeu estão debaixo de água... pelas imagens...


----------



## Aurélio (8 Nov 2012 às 10:47)

Mas em V.R.S.A tem tanta precipitação acumulada como Faro, nas ultimas 24 horas, embora ainda falte contabilizar uma hora .... cerca de 45 mm, provavelmente deve ser devido á maré cheia !!


EDIT: Ayamonte segue hoje com 71,5 mm, o que quer dizer que esta ultima célula deve ter descarregado bem, mas pelas imagens de radar as próximas horas deverão ser mais calmas em Portugal enquanto que no extremo oeste de Espanha, há com cada célula que até mete medo olhar ao Radar !


----------



## Agreste (8 Nov 2012 às 11:07)

O IM tem nível amarelo de precipitação até às 6 da tarde mas sinceramente não me parece.


----------



## stormy (8 Nov 2012 às 11:20)

Agreste disse:


> O IM tem nível amarelo de precipitação até às 6 da tarde mas sinceramente não me parece.



Segundo o Hirlam e o WRF era suposto a linha de instabilidade só acabar de cruzar o Algarve pelas 16h.

Ao que parace adientou-se 6h, o que é bom visto o caos que já é o suficiente no Algarve central e oriental...

No entanto, estas situações são complicadas de prever...há a hipotese da linha de instabilidade parar e reverter o movimento para leste...não é muito provavel mas por vezes ocorre.

Por outro lado o dia continuará a ser instavel, especialmente durante a tarde, desta vez devido á aproximação do centro da cut-off, com mais ar frio em altura.


----------



## frederico (8 Nov 2012 às 11:39)

Castro Marim acumulou cerca de 60 mm


----------



## surfercop (8 Nov 2012 às 11:51)

olá, bom día. Aquí na Espanha está a coisa muito má. Muitíssima chuva. Em ayamonte e Isla Cristina há muitas ruas com àgua e nao podem passar os carros. Tem cortada uma entrada à Isla Cristina desde La Antilla, e a outra entrada desde Ayamonte està quase cheia também; están fazendo buracos na terra para deixar passar a àgua... E ainda seguem a entrar células muito carregadas de chuva....


----------



## Marcos André (8 Nov 2012 às 12:12)

Bom dia

Esta noite foi bem agitada para algumas zonas, principalmente o Algarve. Aqui em Évora já esta a chover à mais de 24 horas, ora com mais intensidade ora com menos mas sem causar grande aparato. Neste momento chove com pouca intensidade. Vento fraco e 16º de temperatura


----------



## Agreste (8 Nov 2012 às 12:42)

surfercop disse:


> olá, bom día. Aquí na Espanha está a coisa muito má. Muitíssima chuva. Em ayamonte e Isla Cristina há muitas ruas com àgua e nao podem passar os carros. Tem cortada uma entrada à Isla Cristina desde La Antilla, e a outra entrada desde Ayamonte està quase cheia também; están fazendo buracos na terra para deixar passar a àgua... E ainda seguem a entrar células muito carregadas de chuva....



Já deve estar a melhorar...


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Nov 2012 às 12:50)

*Chuva desaloja 20 pessoas em Loulé*


> Vinte pessoas ficaram hoje desalojadas devido ao mau tempo no concelho de Loulé, o município algarvio mais afetado esta madrugada pela chuva, disse fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Faro.
> 
> Segundo a mesma fonte, algumas pessoas foram realojadas em casa de familiares, havendo uma família de seis pessoas (uma mãe e cinco filhos) que está no quartel dos Bombeiros de Quarteira e outras duas no Centro de Saúde de Loulé.
> 
> ...


----------



## amando96 (8 Nov 2012 às 14:20)

34.5mm, nas últimas 24 horas 66mm 

Cairam algumas árvores por cá, mas não me parece haver nada de grave, a água aqui escoa relativamente bem.


----------



## Agreste (8 Nov 2012 às 14:31)

Quarteira-Boliqueime-Loulé...

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...u-20-pessoas-desalojadas-no-concelho-de-loule

http://www.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?article=601787&tm=8&layout=122&visual=61

Ayamonte e ilha Canela...

http://www.canalsur.es/portal_rtva/...ones_en_huelva_y_temporal_de_levante_en_cadiz


----------



## Agreste (8 Nov 2012 às 15:06)

Parece consensual que a "época tropical" terá chegado ao fim. Vamos ter uma semana estável com ares mais atlânticos e circulação de noroestes.


----------



## trovoadas (8 Nov 2012 às 15:11)

As células potentes entraram ali pelo eixo Boliqueime-Almancil e cortaram a norte/noroeste perdendo intensidade na região do interior . As zonas mais afectas foram por isso as do litora e barrocal dentro deste eixo. Em Loulé as ribeiras do Carcavai e Cadoiço galgaram fora. A do Carcavai que passa mesmo junto à zona industrial saltou fora e foi correr dentro da antiga estrada para Quarteira. Havia canas e detritos por todos os lados. Nunca vi uma cheia assim por Loulé! A maior parte dos estragos penso que foi nas baixas a sul de Loulé devido a estas ribeiras. Na zona da serra Barranco do Velho/Cachopo também choveu intensamente com as ribeiras a saltarem fora. A ribeira de Odeleite levava uma grande cheia!


----------



## Gerofil (8 Nov 2012 às 16:09)

Precipitação acumulada entre as 12h00 de ontem e as 12h00 de hoje:

*Beja/B. Aerea (203 m) 77.0 mm*
Penhas Douradas (1388 m) 69.7 mm 
Castelo Branco (384 m) 54.9 mm 
*Évora (246 m) 53.0 mm *Faro (8 m) 49.0 mm 
*Portalegre (590 m) 23.2 mm *
Braganca (692 m) 22.0 mm 
Vila Real (562 m) 11.0 mm 
Coimbra (179 m) 10.9 mm 
Viseu (644 m) 10.0 mm 
Ovar/Maceda (22 m) 9.2 mm 
Porto/Pedras Rubras (77 m) 7.1 mm 
Viana do Castelo-Chafé (52 m) 7.0 mm 
Monte Real (54 m) 6.0 mm 
*Beja (247 m) 6.0 mm *
*Sines/Montes Chaos (103 m) 5.9 mm *
Ponta Delgada (72 m) 5.4 mm 
Cabo Carvoeiro (34 m) 4.1 mm 
Montijo (11 m) 4.0 mm 
Lajes/Terceira (54 m) 3.0 mm 
Lisbon (105 m) 2.7 mm 
Porto Santo (82 m) 2.0 mm 
Angra do Heroísmo (76 m) 1.0 mm 
Funchal (56 m) 1.0 mm 
Lissabon/Geof (95 m) 1.0 mm 
Funchal/Madeira (49 m) 1.0 mm 
*Sagres (26 m) 0.9 mm *
Santa Maria (100 m) 0.2 mm 
Horta (62 m) 0.2 mm 
Flores Island (29 m) 0.0 mm 

Fonte: WeatherOnline



Aurélio disse:


> Mas em V.R.S.A tem tanta precipitação acumulada como Faro, nas ultimas 24 horas, embora ainda falte contabilizar uma hora .... cerca de 45 mm, provavelmente deve ser devido á maré cheia !!



Nada disso; Faro registaram-se 49 mm em 24 horas; em Vila Real de S,António foram mais de 60 mm só entre as 04h00 e as 10h00 desta manhã.


----------



## frederico (8 Nov 2012 às 16:24)

Tavira levou com 35,52 mm. Algumas zonas de VRSA e Castro Marim devem ter andado perto dos 70 mm. 

A ribeira do Almargem e o rio Gilão já estão bem cheios. A ribeira de Cacela trouxe a primeira cheia do ano. Na serra tudo corre.


----------



## Agreste (8 Nov 2012 às 17:39)

Ribeira de Quarteira - Ponte Barão - Olhos d'Água (Albufeira), esta manhã olhando para o lado norte...


----------



## trovoadas (8 Nov 2012 às 19:14)

Agreste disse:


> Ribeira de Quarteira - Ponte Barão - Olhos d'Água (Albufeira), esta manhã olhando para o lado norte...



Antes desta chuvada esta ribeira estava completamente seca. 
Impressionante que a zona mais activa foi logo no início daquela "parede" Sul/Norte de instabilidade que se formou ontem um pouco mais à esquerda de Vilamoura/Boliqueime praticamente não choveu. Na zona se Santa Bárbara a 8 km de Loulé a precipitação também não teve nada a ver...foi cerca de metade daqui, tal e qual como em Faro.
Desta vez foi mesmo em cheio em Loulé! Um autêntico dilúvio a fazer lembrar os relatos de 1500 e tal publicados  na monografia do concelho de Loulé de Athaíde de Oliveira.


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Nov 2012 às 20:00)

trovoadas disse:


> Antes desta chuvada esta ribeira estava completamente seca.
> Impressionante que a zona mais activa foi logo no início daquela "parede" Sul/Norte de instabilidade que se formou ontem um pouco mais à esquerda de Vilamoura/Boliqueime praticamente não choveu. Na zona se Santa Bárbara a 8 km de Loulé a precipitação também não teve nada a ver...foi cerca de metade daqui, tal e qual como em Faro.
> Desta vez foi mesmo em cheio em Loulé! Um autêntico dilúvio a fazer lembrar os relatos de 1500 e tal publicados  na monografia do concelho de Loulé de Athaíde de Oliveira.



Não pode sempre calhar aos meus. Eu neste evento tive cerca de 43 mm, aqui em Olhão, foi a zona do litoral do Sotavento Algarvio onde choveu menos. Se agora, formos analisar os modelos, sem dúvida que os modelos tiveram perto da realidade, Loulé ligou o azougue esta noite, que levou praticamente com tudo. Nessa zona, nunca vi as imagens que vi hoje na tv, deve haver uns 20 anos ou mais que isso não acontecia talvez, digo eu. Normalmente, as cidades do Algarve onde é mais recorrente acontecer é Faro e Olhão. 

Aliás, fico deveras surpreendido ou talvez não, o IM só colocou o aviso amarelo, nunca mudou a cor do aviso no Algarve, se essa chuva tivesse caído em Faro, acredito que o IM colocaria o Algarve em aviso laranja ou mesmo vermelho, mas como em Faro não foi nada do mundo, o aviso continuou amarelo. 

Tanto dizemos que vai tudo para Cádiz, que levámos uma bela chuvada.


----------



## Rainstorm (8 Nov 2012 às 20:03)

E já têm a média de precipitação feita comparado com nós, mas eu prefiro vários dias de chuva seguidos como este outono está a ser caracterizado por aqui do que 3 dias de chuva torrencial.


----------



## trovoadas (8 Nov 2012 às 20:11)

Pelos dados que foram aqui apresentados da estação de Almancil de 94mm eu acredito que aqui em Loulé tenham caído 100mm ou mais em 6 horas


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Nov 2012 às 20:50)

trovoadas disse:


> Pelos dados que foram aqui apresentados da estação de Almancil de 94mm eu acredito que aqui em Loulé tenham caído 100mm ou mais em 6 horas



Eu diria que desde das 22 horas às 6 h da manhã, a Estação de Almancil teve à volta de 120 mm.


----------



## Agreste (8 Nov 2012 às 22:14)

Passagem do Aqua pouco depois do meio dia... ténue a descarga da ribeira de Quarteira...


----------



## Gerofil (8 Nov 2012 às 22:18)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,1 ºC (12h37) 

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Nevoeiro quase cerrado ao final da tarde.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,8 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 6,4 ºC (dia 5).


----------



## Aurélio (8 Nov 2012 às 22:21)

Gerofil disse:


> Precipitação acumulada entre as 12h00 de ontem e as 12h00 de hoje:
> 
> *Beja/B. Aerea (203 m) 77.0 mm*
> Penhas Douradas (1388 m) 69.7 mm
> ...



Os dados que consultei era de Castro Marim, segundo a EMA presente no IM, e por isso um valor identico ao de Faro, contudo ainda faltava a ora supostamente de maior precipitação.
Não sei onde é que voçes vêem esses dados, pois no IM não se encontra a EMA de V.R.S. António ....

Mas devias ter reparado que corrigi um post ao dar o valor de Ayamonte, que áquela hora era de 70 mm !


----------



## trovoadas (8 Nov 2012 às 23:08)

Agreste disse:


> Passagem do Aqua pouco depois do meio dia... ténue a descarga da ribeira de Quarteira...



Evento épico para mais tarde recordar!


----------



## trovoadas (8 Nov 2012 às 23:12)

Então e a zona de Cádiz? Alguém tem informações sobre como tem sido por lá o dia? É um desfile de células a passar por lá e parecem bem potentes.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Nov 2012 às 08:29)

Bem chove torrencialmente à já 15 min! Mais uma vez uma célula a atingir em cheio Loulé. É uma célula que se formou no sentido sul/norte nesta zona


----------



## Agreste (9 Nov 2012 às 08:40)

Depois de uma tarde super tranquila ninguém ia adivinhar que voltasse a chover de novo...


----------



## ecobcg (9 Nov 2012 às 08:57)

Chove torrencialmente em Lagoa neste momento!


----------



## ecobcg (9 Nov 2012 às 08:59)

*147mm/h* no Sitio das Fontes!


----------



## ecobcg (9 Nov 2012 às 09:06)

Já está a parar, mas foram 10 minutos intensos, com *8,4mm* acumulados nesse período! Neste momento, no Sitio das Fontes o acumulado já subiu para os 9,4mm.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Nov 2012 às 09:16)

Por aqui já acalmou à algum tempo e o sol vai brilhando.
A sudoeste/sul avista-se uma grande célula convectiva.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Nov 2012 às 09:22)

Ribeira de Quarteira ontem perto da Tôr/Loulé





Imagem sacada do facebook


----------



## ecobcg (9 Nov 2012 às 09:26)

Ainda tentei tirar umas fotos com o telemóvel à célula que deixou aquela bela chuvinha por aqui. Aqui ficam algumas:












2 minutos antes de começar a chover torrencialmente


----------



## Agreste (9 Nov 2012 às 10:06)

Aguaceiro forte em Faro neste momento.


----------



## Agreste (9 Nov 2012 às 10:11)

Nossaaa grande trovoada que caiu agora... que estrondo, daquelas trovoadas secas... 

Já está a parar de chover, ainda assim uns 4mm em 5 ou 6 minutos...


----------



## amando96 (9 Nov 2012 às 10:18)

Aqui a começar  céu muito escuro a Sul e Oeste


----------



## algarvio1980 (9 Nov 2012 às 11:04)

Aqui, ainda ouvi 2 trovoadas a norte e choveu que rendeu 1 mm. Faro, Beja, Évora, Setúbal e Lisboa encontram-se em aviso amarelo até às 18 horas.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (9 Nov 2012 às 11:56)

Trovoada e chuva fortes neste momento em Moura!
Pelo radar, a coisa está "vermelha"!!!!


----------



## Teles (9 Nov 2012 às 13:06)




----------



## Agreste (9 Nov 2012 às 14:39)

Dia de aguaceiros alguns passando de raspão como este...


----------



## trovoadas (9 Nov 2012 às 15:23)

À pouco no caldeirão....célula sobre Espanha depois de ter passado na zona intensificou-se bastante


----------



## Agreste (9 Nov 2012 às 15:34)

Ena consegue-se ver o Costa Esuri do Cachopo...


----------



## ecobcg (9 Nov 2012 às 16:14)

Por aqui, depois da chuvada da manhã, que em 10 minutos rendeu 8,4mm, o resto do dia tem sido de céu parcialmente nublado e com o sol a mostrar-se durante bons períodos, a máxima chegou aos 19,8ºC e o vento tem estado fraco de SW.


----------



## thunder_chaser (9 Nov 2012 às 16:48)

Cerca das 16h caiu um aguaceiro fortissimo com duração de aproximadamente 5 minutos, acompanhado de granizo


----------



## trovoadas (9 Nov 2012 às 21:52)

Agreste disse:


> Ena consegue-se ver o Costa Esuri do Cachopo...



Vê-se é que os Espanhóis não brincam em serviço no que toca a energia eólica


----------



## Gerofil (9 Nov 2012 às 23:08)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,7 ºC (11h19) 
Temperatura mínima = 9,4 ºC (04h26)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,8 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 6,4 ºC (dia 5).



Aurélio disse:


> Os dados que consultei era de Castro Marim, segundo a EMA presente no IM, e por isso um valor identico ao de Faro



Não senhor; ontem Faro teve 33,2 mm de precipitação e Castro Marim 64,9 mm.


----------



## Happy (10 Nov 2012 às 13:01)

Aqui está duas fotos tirada ontem de manhã na Meia Praia..Foi mesmo uma grande carga com uns belos flashs...


----------



## Agreste (10 Nov 2012 às 13:42)

trovoadas disse:


> Vê-se é que os Espanhóis não brincam em serviço no que toca a energia eólica



Se formos por esse lado já teríamos um campo eólico offshore maior que o da Dinamarca.

Parece que os aguaceiros estão de volta...


----------



## trovoadas (10 Nov 2012 às 13:47)

Já choveu moderado à pouco aqui em Loulé. Ainda deu para correr nas ruas.
Depois de um bom "solinho" até ao final da manhã o tempo embrulhou-se e permanece escuro. Esperemos que este Outono não faça parecer um "menino" ao Inverno que se avizinha


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Nov 2012 às 14:37)

Chuva fraca pela manhã por cá, vai chovendo esporadicamente.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (10 Nov 2012 às 15:01)

A Norte de Évora está a regar bem! 

EDIT: Já parou.


----------



## Agreste (10 Nov 2012 às 17:11)

Dia de hoje com um aguaceiro fraco. Dia ameno.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (10 Nov 2012 às 19:04)

Grande aguaceiro hoje, por volta das 17 horas. Antes disso, núvens muito escuras a norte e este interessante achado, que durou cerca de 15 minutos (16:30 até 16:45) hora a que começou a chover (primeiro moderadamente e depois intensamente). O vento fez-se sentir com alguma intensidade, mas não houve trovoada nem nada de mais a registar. Aqui ficam as imagens.





(Vista para Norte em todas as fotos)

























(Imagem de radar à hora do evento)





(Localização aproximada da "núvem" curiosa)


----------



## vitoreis (10 Nov 2012 às 19:41)

A tarde de hoje em Faro:

(para ver em qualidade HD e ecrã inteiro)


----------



## Gerofil (10 Nov 2012 às 21:28)

Alandroal: Tarde de aguaceiros frequentes e dispersos, por vezes moderados. Temperatura actual de 11º C.


----------



## trovoadas (11 Nov 2012 às 10:35)

Bom dia!

Manhã de sol e céu pouco nublado. Vento moderado com algumas rajadas de nordeste/norte creio eu.


----------



## MSantos (11 Nov 2012 às 10:51)

Bons registos *vitoreis* e *Prof BioGeo*.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Nov 2012 às 12:43)

Boas, céu pouco nublado e vento forte.


----------



## Agreste (11 Nov 2012 às 18:00)

Manhã com alguns estratos matinais e uma tarde de sol mas bastante desagradável. Vento frio de nordeste. Brrrr


----------



## amando96 (11 Nov 2012 às 21:18)

Máxima de 16.1ºC, estive na Fonte Férrea o dia todo, o vento sentia-se pouco lá no vale mas no topo dos montes estava demais, devem ter vindo árvores abaixo.

A ribeira levava bastante água  

Ao sol ainda se estava bem.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Nov 2012 às 22:25)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima = 5,7 ºC (07h40)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,8 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = *5,7 ºC* (dia 11).


----------



## Gerofil (13 Nov 2012 às 00:21)

Estremoz (dados de ontem):

Temperatura máxima = 15,3 ºC (14h22)
Temperatura mínima = 4,6 ºC (06h28)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,0 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,8 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = *4,6 ºC* (dia 12).


----------



## Gerofil (13 Nov 2012 às 21:30)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,5 ºC (12h05)
Temperatura mínima = 7,0 ºC (07h44)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,8 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 4,6 ºC (dia 12).


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Nov 2012 às 08:03)

Boas, inversão térmica, com 11.5ºC actuais e vento nulo, entretanto na serra já chega aos 13-14ºC. Mínima de 10.6ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Nov 2012 às 17:37)

Máxima quente de 18,6ºC com humidade até alta. Vento moderado durante a tarde, rajada máxima de 45,4 km/h.
Agora sigo com 16,3ºC e 72%, nuvens altas, que proporciona este cenário...


----------



## Gerofil (14 Nov 2012 às 17:46)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,6 ºC (14h20)
Temperatura mínima = 8,5 ºC (00h15)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,8 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 4,6 ºC (dia 12).


----------



## AnDré (15 Nov 2012 às 11:52)

Das 10h às 11h Sagres acumulou 6,3mm.

Na Foia, o vento sopra com muita intensidade:
Vento médio das 9h50 às 10h: 60,5km/h
Vento médio das 10h50 às 11h: 62,6km/h.


----------



## sielwolf (15 Nov 2012 às 12:25)

Grande carga de água por Monchique!


----------



## ecobcg (15 Nov 2012 às 12:53)

Caiu um aguaceiro forte mas de curta duração aqui em Lagoa. Destaque para a chegada da linha de instabilidade, que trazia associada fortes correntes ascendentes, pois eram perfeitamente visíveis os updrafts na frente da linha, e com alguma rotação também bem visível.


----------



## thunder_chaser (15 Nov 2012 às 13:25)

é incrivel a buzaranha que está por aqui. Vento constante forte com rajadas muito fortes de S/SE  céu mto nebulado, ainda espreita o sol. 18,5ºC Hr:72%


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Nov 2012 às 15:09)

Boas, por aqui, caiu umas pingas, mas de assinalar, o vento que se fez sentir com rajadas muito fortes, por volta das 14h10m.


----------



## Agreste (15 Nov 2012 às 16:00)

Estamos em stand-by... Não se vê de momento que possa voltar a chover.


----------



## stormy (15 Nov 2012 às 16:05)

ecobcg disse:


> Caiu um aguaceiro forte mas de curta duração aqui em Lagoa. Destaque para a chegada da linha de instabilidade, que trazia associada fortes correntes ascendentes, pois eram perfeitamente visíveis os updrafts na frente da linha, e com alguma rotação também bem visível.



O tipo de coisa que pode dar em rajadas de vento fortes...não só os updrafts assim fortes como tambem os downdrafts que veem atras.

Eu na minha modesta opinião acho que hoje o Algarve não terá assim muita actividade hoje, pois os modelos e as observações de radar apontam para células de topos baixos ( low topped cells) que são geralmente menos capazes de gerar situações severas.

Amanhã já é diferente...amanhã são possiveis células bem fortes em toda a metade sul do pais e em alguns pontos do litoral centro/NW...mas especialmente na faixa litoral a sul de Lisboa a coisa poderá ser mais interessante


----------



## Agreste (15 Nov 2012 às 17:01)

Volta a chover com um pouco mais de intensidade...


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Nov 2012 às 17:08)

Passagem da frente fria..  Vento forte de manhã com rajadas, enfraquecendo pela tarde. Após a passagem da frente, chuva fraca, vento fraco a moderado. 11,9ºC.


----------



## Agreste (15 Nov 2012 às 18:17)

Perto de 6mm... Chove a espaços. Alguns problemas na EN125 entre Quarteira e Boliqueime, muitos lençois de água...


----------



## trovoadas (15 Nov 2012 às 21:02)

Por aqui chove de forma contínua e moderada à várias horas, desde as 17h mais ou menos.
Começou forte e agora está moderada e certinha.


----------



## Aurélio (15 Nov 2012 às 21:35)

Olhando a alguns modelos dá-me a ideia que esta frente ou linha de instabilidade poderá ficar estática na zona central do Algarve antes da chegada da nova massa de instabilidade amanhã mais pela tarde, embora os modelos nas ultimas horas tem começado a dar forte instabilidade logo pela manhã no litoral sul (inclusive litoral algarvio). 
As trovoadas chegariam a partir do inicio da manhã de amanhã ! 

Por agora sigo com chuva moderada, e a espaços muito curtos forte !


----------



## trovoadas (15 Nov 2012 às 22:16)

Parece que há células em formação no mar que atingirão terra ainda esta noite/madrugada. Entretanto não para de chover de forma moderada e contínua por vezes mais intensamente. Os terrenos já estão a ensopar!


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Nov 2012 às 22:38)

trovoadas disse:


> Parece que há células em formação no mar que atingirão terra ainda esta noite/madrugada. Entretanto não para de chover de forma moderada e contínua por vezes mais intensamente. Os terrenos já estão a ensopar!



Por aqui, também vai chovendo. Sigo com 7 mm até ao momento, o Aladdin está engraçado para amanhã. A ver se é amanhã que passa uma valente trovoada por aqui, isto tem passado tudo ao lado. 

Almancil já leva 23 mm. Possas, o concelho de loulé virou o penico do Algarve.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Nov 2012 às 23:23)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 18,5 ºC (14h40)
Temperatura mínima = 10,9 ºC (06h26)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*Chuva moderada desde o final da tarde *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,8 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 4,6 ºC (dia 12).


----------



## ecobcg (15 Nov 2012 às 23:25)

Boas,

Por aqui levo *9mm* acumulados no Sitio das Fontes e *14mm* em Silves. Aquela linha de instabilidade que passou por volta das 12h terá sido mais intensa aqui em Silves (o que se verifica pelo radar das 12h20).

Sigo neste momento com 13,1ºC e sem vento.


----------



## ecobcg (15 Nov 2012 às 23:33)

stormy disse:


> O tipo de coisa que pode dar em rajadas de vento fortes...não só os updrafts assim fortes como tambem os downdrafts que veem atras.
> 
> ...



É verdade stormy...!
pela análise dos gráficos do vento de hoje, vê-se bem que a linha de instabilidade, ao chegar ao Sitio das Fontes perto das 12h, provocou um aumento do vento, com uma rajada máxima de 53,1km/h e assim que a linha passou, o vento diminui e mudou rapidamente de direcção. Muito interessante de se ver nos gráficos:


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2012 às 08:19)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, também vai chovendo. Sigo com 7 mm até ao momento, o Aladdin está engraçado para amanhã. A ver se é amanhã que passa uma valente trovoada por aqui, isto tem passado tudo ao lado.
> 
> Almancil já leva 23 mm. Possas, o concelho de loulé virou o penico do Algarve.


Pelo menos aqui à cidade a fama já ninguém lha tira
E agora tem sido literalmente


----------



## ecobcg (16 Nov 2012 às 08:43)

Bom dia,

Cairam alguns aguaceiros fortes durante a noite (máximo de 105mm/h às 04h55) no Sitio das Fontes e em Silves, e neste momento chove forte em Lagoa.

Levo 3,8mm acumulados no Sitio das Fontes e 3mm em Silves.

O vento sopra moderado de ESE e a temperatura está nos 18,2ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2012 às 09:03)

ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Cairam alguns aguaceiros fortes durante a noite (máximo de 105mm/h às 04h55) no Sitio das Fontes e em Silves, e netse momento chove forte em Lagoa.
> 
> ...



o radar indica precipitação forte aí nessa zona! A ver se é desta que acumula bem no Sítio das Fontes
Por aqui não chove de momento mas o vento faz-se sentir com rajadas fortes.


----------



## Vince (16 Nov 2012 às 10:04)

Também tem ocorrido descargas eléctricas


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2012 às 10:31)

Por aqui, ontem acumulei cerca de 16 mm e hoje levo 3 mm. Ouve-se trovoada ao longe a ver se é desta que apanho uma boa trovoada, as outras tem passado ao lado. 

Penso, que o Algarve pode passar a Aviso Laranja, aliás deviam colocar por precaução, aquela célula que encontra-se na zona de Albufeira/Vilamoura é bem potente. 

Tanto o ECM como o Hirlam colocam bastante precipitação, atenção que o ECM tem uma zona amarela a sul do Sotavento Algarvio se concretizar-se pode haver problemas se atingir terra.


----------



## aoc36 (16 Nov 2012 às 10:40)

por albufeira chove torrencialmente e tb trovoada


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 10:43)

Portanto está a aproximar-se...


----------



## ecobcg (16 Nov 2012 às 11:11)

Aqui por Lagoa caiu mas um forte aguaceiro, acompanhado de trovoada. Tenho informações que em Silves cai granizo e com forte trovoada.
Daqui de Lagoa ainda vi alguns raios nuvem-terra a cairem nessa zona de Silves...


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2012 às 11:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Almancil já leva 23 mm. Possas, o concelho de loulé virou o penico do Algarve.





algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, ontem acumulei cerca de 16 mm e hoje levo 3 mm. Ouve-se trovoada ao longe a ver se é desta que apanho uma boa trovoada, as outras tem passado ao lado.



Faro (IM), nos valores diários de ontem tem 0,1mm.
Nas synops não tem qualquer valor, portanto, cheira-me que a estação pifou outra vez.


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 11:41)

AnDré disse:


> Faro (IM), nos valores diários de ontem tem 0,1mm.
> Nas synops não tem qualquer valor, portanto, cheira-me que a estação pifou outra vez.



Não pode ser. Choveu a espaços com intensidade.

Barlavento a rebentar (Monchique-Silves).


----------



## ecobcg (16 Nov 2012 às 11:48)

Chove forte por aqui! *93,6mm/hora *no Sitio das Fontes neste momento!


----------



## Sofy (16 Nov 2012 às 11:51)

Tornado em Albufeira zona da Aldeia das Acoteias um horror


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2012 às 11:53)

Sofy disse:


> Tornado em Albufeira zona da Aldeia das Acoteias um horror



wow a serio??? tenho familiares nessa zona muitos estragos??


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 11:58)

Pelo radar o grosso da instabilidade nem parece lá ter chegado...


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2012 às 12:00)

AnDré disse:


> Faro (IM), nos valores diários de ontem tem 0,1mm.
> Nas synops não tem qualquer valor, portanto, cheira-me que a estação pifou outra vez.



Mapa da precipitação do IM ontem:







O mapa está mais ou menos correcto, tirando a estação de Faro que pifou outra vez. Podiam ir à estação de turismo de Faro tirar os valores mas não vão. A zona de Loulé foi novamente a beneficiada, tal como a estação de Almancil registava ontem, Tavira registou pouco menos de 5 mm, eu tinha cerca de 6 mm, mas depois não tive oportunidade para actualizar o que está dentro do valor que tinha no blog.


----------



## Sofy (16 Nov 2012 às 12:03)

Danos sim materiais o comércio fechou. A nossa vedação grade hércules foi arrancada do cimento, foi arrastado um carro e voaram coisas várias. 

Já se houve trovoada de novo está a voltar o vento e nuvens q às vezes giram mesmo estranho...


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2012 às 12:04)

Sofy disse:


> Danos sim materiais o comércio fechou. A nossa vedação grade hércules foi arrancada do cimento, foi arrastado um carro e voaram coisas várias.
> 
> Já se houve trovoada de novo está a voltar o vento e nuvens q às vezes giram mesmo estranho...



Obrigado pela informação, sabes me dizer se o restaurante Lagosteira teve estragos?


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2012 às 12:06)

Sofy disse:


> Tornado em Albufeira zona da Aldeia das Acoteias um horror



A que horas foi, sabes?


----------



## aoc36 (16 Nov 2012 às 12:11)

Sofy disse:


> Danos sim materiais o comércio fechou. A nossa vedação grade hércules foi arrancada do cimento, foi arrastado um carro e voaram coisas várias.
> 
> Já se houve trovoada de novo está a voltar o vento e nuvens q às vezes giram mesmo estranho...



vai dando o ponto da situaçao, pois tou de ferias no centro do pais e vivo ai em albufeira


----------



## Sofy (16 Nov 2012 às 12:13)

Foi por volta das dez da manhã. 

Da Lagosteira voou um chapéu gigante de madeira q acertou na cabeleireira do outro lado da estrada mas acho q sem gravidade. 

A luz está c um ton estranho e ouve se trovoada no mar está a chover mais e o vento a soprar mais forte..


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2012 às 12:15)

Sofy disse:


> Da Lagosteira voou um chapéu gigante de madeira q acertou na cabeleireira do outro lado da estrada mas acho q sem gravidade.


Muito obrigado pela informação.

Tive a consultar o radar,e confirma-se a passagem de uma célula bem intensa,aí em Albufeira


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 12:16)

Aqui de Faro temos bastante vento de sudoeste e um tecto de nuvens muito mais escuro do lado de Loulé... do lado do mar está meio sombrio mas não chove.


----------



## Teles (16 Nov 2012 às 12:17)




----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2012 às 12:25)

Sofy disse:


> Foi por volta das dez da manhã.



Imagem de radar às 10h20.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Nov 2012 às 12:28)

Grande temporal aqui por Lagoa, com chuva forte e acompanhada de uma bela trovoada!

No Sitio das Fontes a electricidade e/ou as comunicações já estão em baixo...


----------



## amando96 (16 Nov 2012 às 12:30)

Ontem: 18mm

Hoje já vou em 20.5mm

Pelo satelite parece que agora é que vai começar...


----------



## GoN_dC (16 Nov 2012 às 12:35)

ecobcg disse:


> Grande temporal aqui por Lagoa, com chuva forte e acompanhada de uma bela trovoada!
> 
> No Sitio das Fontes a electricidade e/ou as comunicações já estão em baixo...



Esse temporal passou a raspar em Portimão e chegou a chover muito forte durante uns 10min. Daqui é bastante visível e audível a actividade eléctrica para esses lados.


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 12:37)

Ouve-se trovoada em Faro, continua sem chover...


----------



## Vince (16 Nov 2012 às 12:43)

Parece agressiva a sucessão de células


Radar:








Satélite:


----------



## stormy (16 Nov 2012 às 12:51)

Parece uma tipica squall line...como há muito shear vertical é normal que ocorram fenomenos extremos...

Segundo o STP do Lightningwizard há algum potencial para tornados, mas como o CAPE não é ( segundo o modelo) assim tão assinalavel, acho pouco provaveis coisas assim demasiado fortes...


----------



## ecobcg (16 Nov 2012 às 12:54)

Por aqui continua a chuva (agora moderada) e a trovoada intensifica-se novamente! Vou para o terraço ver se filmo...


----------



## GoN_dC (16 Nov 2012 às 13:04)

Trovoada forte e praticamente continua neste momento.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2012 às 13:04)

A bóia de Faro já regista picos de 5 metros na ondulação de SE, o vento é moderado a forte de SE com rajadas.

Se chover com intensidade, por altura, da maré cheia poderá causar alguns problemas. A ver se o sotavento não fica a ver navios.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Nov 2012 às 13:29)

Inacreditável a chuvada por aqui! E com uma trovoada intensa! Isto vai causar problemas de certeza! Tem estado a chover muito forte há muitos minutos de seguida!!


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 13:36)

Em Faro tudo calmo. O tecto de nuvens parece ter aliviado um pouco. Não chove.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Nov 2012 às 13:36)

*TORNADO* a norte de Lagoa!!!
Acabei de avistar um tornado a norte de Lagoa!!!
Grande wall cloud!!! rotação intensa da célula e explosões (suponho que quebras dos cabos de electricidade a Norte de Lagoa!


----------



## stormy (16 Nov 2012 às 13:40)

ecobcg disse:


> *TORNADO* a norte de Lagoa!!!
> Acabei de avistar um tornado a norte de Lagoa!!!
> Grande wall cloud!!! rotação intensa da célula e explosões (suponho que quebras dos cabos de electricidade a Norte de Lagoa!



Impressionante!

Tenta capturar o mais possivel...os teus registos poderão ser importantissimos!

E olha...tem cuidado, fecha os estores de casa, não andes na rua....espero que corra tudo pelo melhor, força


----------



## ecobcg (16 Nov 2012 às 13:41)

Inundações, escolas com vidros partidos, estradas cortadas... está um Caos aqui em Lagoa!


----------



## criz0r (16 Nov 2012 às 13:42)

Bem o Algarve está a ferro e fogo ao que parece, conseguiste alguma foto do evento ecobcg? O pessoal está ansioso por fotos .


----------



## rozzo (16 Nov 2012 às 13:43)

ecobcg disse:


> *TORNADO* a norte de Lagoa!!!
> Acabei de avistar um tornado a norte de Lagoa!!!
> Grande wall cloud!!! rotação intensa da célula e explosões (suponho que quebras dos cabos de electricidade a Norte de Lagoa!



Pode ser ilusão minha ou sugestão, mas de facto até nos frames entre 12:50-13:20 do radar de Loulé parece notar-se rotação na zona na célula mais intensa, bem capaz de ser um mesociclone de dimensões consideráveis?


----------



## stormy (16 Nov 2012 às 13:43)

ecobcg disse:


> Inundações, escolas com vidros partidos, estradas cortadas... está um Caos aqui em Lagoa!



Eina...isso é grave...espero que as pessoas estejam bem..


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2012 às 13:47)

Segundo um amigo meu que está em Lagoa, diz que é o pandemónio, existe muitos estragos e a casa dele ficou completamente sem telhado. Ele mora na zona centro de Lagoa a uns 500 metros do recinto da Fatacil.


----------



## Redfish (16 Nov 2012 às 13:50)

Boas...

*Uma pessoa amiga confirmou agora a passagem do tornado por Silves...*

Sera o mesmo acontecimento, ou poderás ser outra situção


----------



## Manuel Brito (16 Nov 2012 às 13:50)

Aqui em Faro está tão calmo... 1.6mm acumulados, 18.5ºC, 1009Hpa e rajada máxima de vento 33kt (61km/h).


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 13:52)

Redfish disse:


> Boas...
> 
> *Uma pessoa amiga confirmou agora a passagem do tornado por Silves...*
> 
> Sera o mesmo acontecimento, ou poderás ser outra situção



Será o mesmo... de Lagoa a Silves são 10 minutos...

Brutal imagem de radar...


----------



## marco_antonio (16 Nov 2012 às 13:52)

esta a dar na tv tornado no algarve entre carvoeiro e silves


----------



## stormy (16 Nov 2012 às 13:52)

A minha intrepetação do rad é esta:







A reflectividade está algo confusa e não consigo ver nenhuma estrutura em gancho tipica...e a qualidade da imagem, resolução/escala tambem dificultam muito a coisa..

BWER- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bounded_weak_echo_region


----------



## ACalado (16 Nov 2012 às 13:53)

Recebi agora mesmo estas fotos de um Amigo que anda na zona de Portimão- Parchal. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Redfish (16 Nov 2012 às 13:54)

Boas

Ao que parece é o mesmo Tornado, Começou no Carvoeiro, Lagoa ate Silves.... (Noticia SIC)


----------



## Manuel Brito (16 Nov 2012 às 13:55)

Imagem radar às 1340




Não vou adiantar ainda pormenores... mas...


----------



## GoN_dC (16 Nov 2012 às 13:57)

A wall cloud era visível de Portimão, e por momentos pareceu-me ter visto um funil, ou rotação intensa. Quando fui buscar a camera para filmar pôs-se uma cortina de chuva e não dava para ver nada.

Os bombeiros tiveram a sirena a tocar durante uns bons 10 min o que por si só faz adivinhar muitos estragos.


----------



## stormy (16 Nov 2012 às 13:57)

Manuel Brito disse:


> Imagem radar às 1340
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Há ai uns bons cores que podem ser granizo ou precipitação mesmo muito violenta...a oeste/NW daquilo que me parecia um BWER..


----------



## FJC (16 Nov 2012 às 14:02)

A dar na sic noticias


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2012 às 14:04)

O relato do jornalista João Trigo, agora em directo na SIC Noticias, é impressionante!

(A partir de Silves)


----------



## Lightning (16 Nov 2012 às 14:06)

AnDré disse:


> O relato do jornalista João Trigo, agora em directo na SIC Noticias, é impressionante!



É mesmo isso que eu ia dizer agora, André. 

E não tenho quaisquer dúvidas que, quando surgirem as fotos deste evento, vão ser de certeza aterradoras...


----------



## thunder_chaser (16 Nov 2012 às 14:07)

Uma amiga revela que as portas de casa voaram literalmente, a marquise desapareceu. Está em pânico. Aqui por Beja vento forte acompanhada de chuva moderada, sem trovoada.


----------



## criz0r (16 Nov 2012 às 14:07)

Também estava a ouvir o relato desse jornalista, ele confirmou tratar-se de um Tornado resta-nos esperar por imagens.


----------



## stormy (16 Nov 2012 às 14:08)

Relato impressionante...senti mesmo calafrios...impressionante.

Pelo registo foi mesmo um tornado, possivelmente moderado ( F2-F3)...

Pelos modelos nunca diria que fosse possivel algo tão significativo...é nestes momentos que vemos o quão insignificantes somos face á natureza


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2012 às 14:08)

Célula bem forte!

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/radar?w=1&p=se&opc1=2


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 14:10)

Vamos ver até onde vai parar aquela célula... está a atravessar a serra a norte de Silves para ir até Ourique...


----------



## stormy (16 Nov 2012 às 14:20)

Aproxima-se um novo complexo convectivo vindo de sul.

Estamos numa situação extrema...a maré será daqui a poucas horas e vai coincidir com a passagem de mais nucleos convectivos potencialmente severos.

Espero sinceramente que não ocorram mais problemas...tenham cuidado, evitem sair de casa.


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2012 às 14:20)

> *Feridos encarcerados em caravanas destruídas*
> 
> Um tornado atingiu hoje o Algarve, na zona de Carvoeiro e Silves, provocando feridos, que os bombeiros tentam ainda desencarcerar de autocaravanas que ficaram viradas ao contrário, além de destruição em casas, árvores e sinalética rodoviária. Há pelo menos 20 automóveis danificados.
> 
> ...


DN Portugal


----------



## stormy (16 Nov 2012 às 14:21)

http://www.sat24.com/en/mo


----------



## LRamos (16 Nov 2012 às 14:24)

*Chuva e ventos fortes causam estragos numa extensa área do Algarve*

16.11.2012 14:15 


http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/201...-causam-estragos-numa-extensa-area-do-algarve


----------



## LRamos (16 Nov 2012 às 14:26)

.....


----------



## pmtoliveira (16 Nov 2012 às 14:26)

Está aqui o relato do jornalista da Sic Noticias: [ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/ntl95TRBjEtJAKeH1Vn3"]video[/ame]


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 14:28)

Normalmente o parque de caravanas junto do estádio do Silves costuma estar bastante ocupado, mais no verão do que agora, mas se até a cobertura da bancada voou...


----------



## FJC (16 Nov 2012 às 14:31)

imagens na RTP informação

edit: agora noticiaram que após o intervalo iam revelar novas imagens. Espero que a reportagem seja melhor que a anterior....


----------



## kelinha (16 Nov 2012 às 14:34)

Fogo, o relato desse jornalista... Até arrepia! Só espero que os estragos tenham sido sobretudo materiais!


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2012 às 14:36)

Tornado filmado a partir do Carvoeiro, Algarve.
Vídeo de António Rebelo

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=494892487211733


----------



## Blizzard (16 Nov 2012 às 14:41)

Tromba de água na Baía de Lagos que entrou em terra na zona da praia de Alvor pelas 14:15 da tarde de hoje.


----------



## Redfish (16 Nov 2012 às 14:44)

Esperemos por novos relatos do *ecobcg *, *ele avistou o tornado* e normalmente consegue grandes registos fotograficos....


----------



## dahon (16 Nov 2012 às 14:45)

Vi agora imagem filmadas pela rtp informação e deu para ver casas em que o telhado tinha desaparecido e muitas árvores pelo chão.


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2012 às 14:48)

Blizzard disse:


> Tromba de água na Baía de Lagos que entrou em terra na zona da praia de Alvor pelas 14:15 da tarde de hoje.


Bons registos!
Obrigado Blizzard!


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Nov 2012 às 14:48)

Relatos absolutamente chocantes e impressionantes. Que não haja mortos a lamentar 
Por aqui está tudo calmo para contrastar.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2012 às 14:49)

24,3mm às 14h na EMA de Portimão! Muita chuva nessa zona também!


----------



## LRamos (16 Nov 2012 às 14:50)

*Tornado registado do Algarve
 Correspondente da TVI Marisa Rodrigues faz primeiro ponto da situação 
Fri Nov 16*

http://www.tvi24.iol.pt/videos/video/13742811/1


----------



## Teles (16 Nov 2012 às 14:51)

Blizzard  desculpa ter modificado a tua foto, tomei a liberdade para fazer realçar mais o funnel:


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2012 às 14:52)

Impressionante, o volume de tráfego na última hora no meu blog, já tenho quase 300 visitas, em 10 minutos, o blog tem mais de 80 visitas.


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 14:52)

(*Não se esqueçam de colocar os vossos relatos no **MeteoGlobal - Cooperação Voluntária do nosso IM*)


----------



## criz0r (16 Nov 2012 às 14:55)

Imagens impressionantes pela comunicação social, e nomeadamente aqui pelo nosso Fórum, a avaliar pelas imagens foi sem dúvida um Tornado vigoroso.


----------



## Vince (16 Nov 2012 às 14:56)

Blizzard disse:


> Tromba de água na Baía de Lagos que entrou em terra na zona da praia de Alvor pelas 14:15 da tarde de hoje.



O ecobgc alertou pelas 13:16, será que estamos a falar de um ou de vários tornados ? Vocês que são da região o que acham ?


----------



## DaniFR (16 Nov 2012 às 14:56)

Elevado número de ocorrências no distrito de Faro, principalmente no concelho de Silves e Lagoa, registado pelo 112:


----------



## Iuri (16 Nov 2012 às 14:58)

Carros virados ao contrário!


----------



## dahon (16 Nov 2012 às 14:58)

Bem a imagens agora mostradas na sic noticias são bem elucidativas da violência do tornado janelas arrancadas carros capotados. Aterradoras.

Edit  E 10 feridos confirmados.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Nov 2012 às 15:00)

http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2012/11/16/rajadas-de-vento-forte-atingiram-barlavento-algarvio  impressionante!!


----------



## Redfish (16 Nov 2012 às 15:01)

Pois 

Sendo assim penso que as imagens da tromba de agua que estão no forum são de outro evento.

E nao do tornado, pois se este entrou na z*ona do Carvoeiro* nao se poderia visualizar na *baia de lagos*...

Sendo assim temos dois fenomenos extremos na região e separados por uns 30/40 Km sensivelmente....


----------



## stormy (16 Nov 2012 às 15:02)

Veem mais complexos convectivos em direcção á costa do barlavento/centro Alagrvio...mantenham-se em locais seguros.


----------



## GoN_dC (16 Nov 2012 às 15:07)

Confirmaram-me agora que a tromba de água que entrou na praia de Alvor atingiu a vila e chegou pelo menos até aos Montes de Alvor (perto do aeródromo) atingindo a escola primária dos Montes de Alvor. Penso que não houve feridos.

Não consigo adiantar mais nada porque apenas me telefonaram a dizer que não iria dar lá aulas por a escola ter sido atingida.


----------



## aoc36 (16 Nov 2012 às 15:12)

sic noticias....IM nao confirma turnado, somente confirmado ventos fortes e chuva


----------



## Manuel Brito (16 Nov 2012 às 15:12)

Mas isso já era de esperar... com a categoria dos alertas...


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2012 às 15:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> http://sicnoticias.sapo.pt/pais/2012/11/16/rajadas-de-vento-forte-atingiram-barlavento-algarvio  impressionante!!



Algumas fotografias (SIC Noticias):





Parque das Piscinas, Silves / Inês Cabrita, Eu Repórter





Rua 25 de Abril, Silves / Inês Cabrita, Eu Repórter





Lagoa / Hugo Lain, Eu Repórter


----------



## kelinha (16 Nov 2012 às 15:15)

ENcontrei este link no youtube. Com os devidos créditos ao seu autor:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=437029883012234


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2012 às 15:16)

Bom é imagens que não vemos todos os dias...ver figueiras arrancadas por tornados! Esperemos que não hajam vítimas a assinalar.


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 15:17)

Retirem o som senão fica insuportável...

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=437029883012234


----------



## Iuri (16 Nov 2012 às 15:18)




----------



## Lightning (16 Nov 2012 às 15:19)

Manuel Brito disse:


> Mas isso já era de esperar... com a categoria dos alertas...



Tiraste-me as palavras da boca. Eles (IM), mesmo vendo PERFEITAMENTE que foi um tornado, dizem que não foi. Mas para não gerar discussão, eu fico-me por aqui. 

Voltando ao on-topic, estou também a aguardar ansiosamente pelas imagens do *ecobgc*.


----------



## Redfish (16 Nov 2012 às 15:20)

As imagens do tornado no facebook são brutais...

Muita destruição pelo menos numa extençao de 15/20 Km....

Certamente , no minimo um tornado F2 a avaliar pelos estragos...


----------



## F_R (16 Nov 2012 às 15:22)

Cobertura do estádio de Silves arrancada


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 15:24)

Imagem repetida mas...


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 15:26)

Começa a chover em Faro, está mais escuro o tempo do lado do mar.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2012 às 15:27)

F2-ventos entre 180km/h e 250km/h, largura de trilha de 50 a 500m, estragos fortes, segundo a escala de Fujita. Parece-me ser bastante plausível!


----------



## trepkos (16 Nov 2012 às 15:29)

Escuresse muito por aqui. O vento continua forte com rajadas. Continua a chover com 14ºC.


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2012 às 15:29)

Há imagens brutais.

Nomeadamente:


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2012 às 15:30)

Como é possível, o IM ter o aviso amarelo no Algarve? Quando os modelos, dão muito mais precipitação para um aviso laranja do que amarelo. Até aposto, se fosse em Faro, o aviso estaria laranja como não é, é amarelo.

Basta ver os nossos vizinhos e vemos que eles têem aviso laranja.

Agreste, prepara-te que agora vai ser a nossa vez, atenção que tem sido assim toda a manhã, as células ganham muita severidade quando chegam a terra.


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 15:30)




----------



## kelinha (16 Nov 2012 às 15:32)

Fogo... As casas, por norma, no seu seguro têm cobertura para fenómenos naturais, mas e aquela quantidade de carros? Para quem tem apenas seguro contra terceiros... Coitadas das pessoas, tantos estragos, terrível... :|


----------



## pmtoliveira (16 Nov 2012 às 15:32)

Antes de entrar em terra (Publicada no site da TVI)


----------



## sandra santos (16 Nov 2012 às 15:32)

Ecobag como estás?deste lado da cidade não se sentiu nada mas do lado novo e em silves a coisa ficou feia,a unica coisa que achei estranha foram por volta da 1.20 os relamagos serem repetidos e cruzados uma coisa dantesca,mas cá deste lado foi so isso,a minha irma levou com ele mesmo,no cimo da camara de silves,rebentou com janelas e arvores horrivel mesmo


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2012 às 15:36)

Mais imagens, a seguinte página do facebook:


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2012 às 15:39)

O meu blog em 90 minutos já teve cerca de 850 visitas.


----------



## criz0r (16 Nov 2012 às 15:43)

Isto foi sem dúvida no mínimo um Tornado F2 a avaliar pelas imagens mas vamos esperar pelo comunicado do IM. Aproxima-se nova instabilidade pela região mas desta vez parece-me que vai passar mais ao lado talvez Faro, por isso muito cuidado a quem anda na rua, já nos bastou os estragos por hoje


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 15:43)

A igreja do Carvoeiro teve um pequeno incêndio por ter sido atingida por um raio.

Em Lagoa perto do supermercado... (foto do Algarve Resident)


----------



## rozzo (16 Nov 2012 às 15:43)

Uma nova vaga de células mais intensas vai-se aproximando de S/SW do litoral Algarvio. 
Parece de novo bastante activa, claro que a probabilidade de um tornado tão forte como o de Lagoa se poder repetir é reduzida, mas naturalmente existem chances esta tarde de mais algum fenómeno severo ocorrer no extremo Sul do país.

Analisando o radar (melhor ver em animação, a sequência), o movimento das células no mar ser SSWNNE, mas é preciso ter em conta que dada a posição da depressão, mais a Norte tudo vai "virar" mais para N/NW.
Não é por isso muito fácil estimar quais as zonas mais expostas, aparentemente o litoral entre Portimão e Faro parece-me o mais exposto, e parece-me que a linha forte desta vez deverá acertar mais a Leste do que a que esteve associada ao tornado das 13h.

O melhor é mesmo acompanhar o radar do IM:


----------



## Stinger (16 Nov 2012 às 15:44)

Só digo isto : grande fail do IM que nao conseguiu prevenir a populaçao , fiasco tremendo 

Parece que pagam mais por um aviso laranja ou que é muito desajustado um aviso laranja enfim


----------



## GonçaloMPB (16 Nov 2012 às 15:45)

Impressionante as imagens que nos chegam do Algarve. Que brutalidade de danos!!!

Aqui por Évora chove continuamente, o vento sopra fraco a moderado, o ceu está a ficar escuro e acho que já ouvi um trovão a Sul. 

Esta tarde vai prometer, pelo menos segundo o radar do IM...


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2012 às 15:46)

Todas as imagens, vídeos e informações sobre o tornado ocorrido esta tarde na região do Carvoeiro, Lagoa e Silves em destaque no seguinte tópico:

 Tornado em Carvoeiro, Lagoa e Silves – 16 de Novembro de 2012 

É nesse tópico que se deve continuar a fazer o seguimento sobre o referido tornado.
Obrigado!


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2012 às 15:47)

Em Olhão, a noite está a cair, e já chove há uns 10 minutos.


----------



## Manuel Brito (16 Nov 2012 às 15:47)

Chove em Faro e está escuro.


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2012 às 15:51)

trovoadas disse:


> 24,3mm às 14h na EMA de Portimão! Muita chuva nessa zona também!


Das 14h às 15h:

19,7mm - Aljezur
10,9mm - Foia


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2012 às 15:53)

Chuva moderada por aqui também! 
Estou a fazer o seguimento dos radares do IM, Aemet e imagens de satélite.
Atenção redobrada agora!


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 15:55)

Regressa a trovoada... o tempo escureceu mesmo...


----------



## Manuel Brito (16 Nov 2012 às 15:55)

Acabei de ouvir trovoada longinqua, parece que tem alguma força.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (16 Nov 2012 às 15:57)

Em Évora está a ficar mais agressivo, o vento está a soprar mais forte e já se ouve trovoadas com frequência.


----------



## rfilipeg (16 Nov 2012 às 16:00)

Ora boas a todos!

Visto eu aqui no litoral norte não ter animaçao nenhuma, tenho estado a acompanhar este tópico e é impressionante o temporal que se faz sentir ai no Sul. Ele é carros virados ao contrario, árvores arrancadas da raiz etc.. 

Bom acompanhamento a todos e protegam-se porque pelo radar vem mais atividade.

Cumps,
rfilipeg


----------



## trepkos (16 Nov 2012 às 16:02)

Está a cair a noite. O vento continua forte e está tudo escuro a Sul, parece que vamos ter uma tarde animada.

Penso que o distrito de Évora já deveria estar em Alerta Laranja.


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 16:02)

Não parece tão ameaçador... chove mas dentro do normal apesar do vento.


----------



## Firefigther (16 Nov 2012 às 16:08)

Grupos de reforço de bombeiros dos distritos de Setubal, Evora e Beja, juntamente com um Grupo de reforço ligeiro da Força especial de Bombeiros a caminho de Silves e Lagoa.


----------



## granizus (16 Nov 2012 às 16:10)

Entretanto o IML já colocou alerta laranja para o Algarve, Beja, Évora e Setúbal. Tarde demais?


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 16:11)

Novamente trovoada mas já mais perto...


----------



## Stinger (16 Nov 2012 às 16:18)

granizus disse:


> Entretanto o IML já colocou alerta laranja para o Algarve, Beja, Évora e Setúbal. Tarde demais?



Chamo ridiculo , depois de acontecer as coisas e que metem o alerta laranja , se calhar devem pagar mais ao meterem alerta laranja .


----------



## F_R (16 Nov 2012 às 16:18)




----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 16:26)

Sem muito que contar... chove com uma ou outra trovoada dispersa. Tudo dentro do normal.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Nov 2012 às 16:33)

*Estremoz: tempo tempestuoso.*

Tempo marcado por vento constante de rajada, embora não severo, e períodos de chuva cada vez mais intensos. Atenção especial à circulação rodoviária, por possíveis lençóis de água e queda de árvores.

Tanto o vento como a precipitação estão com tendência a intensificarem-se.


----------



## Brunomc (16 Nov 2012 às 16:35)

Aqui por Vendas Novas tudo normal.
Céu muito nublado, vento moderado a forte e ainda não chove.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Nov 2012 às 16:36)

Já voltei ao gabinete... a situação é caótica, como já puderam ver nas imagens que aqui apareceram. Tenho algumas fotos dos estragos, mas vou compilar tudo primeiro à noite, pois aqui agora não consigo. Casas que parece terem explodido de dentro para fora, carros empilhados uns em cima dos outros, árvores de grande porte arrancadas pela raíz... caravanas empilhadas, ... muita destruição!

Em Silves o tornado passou a 100m da minha casa. levei quase hora e meia a entrar em Silves. Mas está tudo bem comigo.

O mesmo já não se pode dizer das pessoas afectadas. *Claramente que foi um tornado. Eu vi-o perfeitamente aqui da janela do meu gabinete*, era *um "wedge tornado"*, com um diâmetro muito grande (as nuvens em rotação tinham cerca de 200m de diãmetro). Ainda fugi para o terraço, para tentar filmar, mas apanhei o tornado já mais a Norte, a caminho de Silves, mas via-se bem os clarões dos cabos de electricidade a serem destruidos.

Pela avaliação que fiz e pelos estragos que fiz, na minha modesta opinião, terá sido um F2/F3.

Em termos de precipitação, se às 11h51 tinha 9,4mm, neste momento tenho *54,4mm* no Sitio das Fontes! Ou seja, *entre as 12h e as 14h (que foi o pico de precipitação por cá) cairam 45mm*. Muita chuva mesmo!!

Vou dar mais uma volta... até já.


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 16:45)

De momento parece ter terminado sem nada de anormal.


----------



## Firefigther (16 Nov 2012 às 16:50)

Acionado segundo Grupo de Reforço Ligeiro (GREL) da Força Especial de Bombeiros (FEB). Acionado Grupo de Reforço Ligeiro (GREL) do Grupo de Intervenção de Protecção e Socorro (GIPS) da GNR para o Algarve.


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2012 às 16:56)

Das 15h às 16h:
*33,3mm* - Odemira, S.Teotónio.
*31,1mm* - Zambujeira

Vento médio de *81km/h* na Foia, Monchique.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (16 Nov 2012 às 17:11)

Nova linha de instabilidade muito forte a leste do Algoz.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Nov 2012 às 17:12)

Por aqui fez se noite, chuva e vento forte com rajadas.


----------



## thunder_chaser (16 Nov 2012 às 17:14)

entre as 15h e as 16h alguma chuva e alguns estoiros. Vento acalmou para agora voltar a soprar com força. O céu tá medonho, as nuvens circulam a alta velocidade.


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 17:18)

Em Faro por momentos chegou a brilhar o sol... mas já se fechou de novo e soa mais trovoada.


----------



## Lightning (16 Nov 2012 às 17:21)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Nova linha de instabilidade muito forte a leste do Algoz.



Pedro, se me permites a edição:






A estrutura presente na tua foto, parece-me ser uma Shelf Cloud. Alguém que me corrija se estiver errado.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2012 às 17:21)

Passou uma célula com alguma trovoada a oeste daqui. Deve ser essa célula que  era visível de Algoz.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2012 às 17:26)

A sul, no mar, há células fortes! Com topos entre os 10 e os 12km de altitude. Atenção agora para as regiões do Sotavento nomeadamente as regiões do litoral.
Por aqui vai chovendo fraco a moderado de forma contínua.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2012 às 17:27)

Deixo aqui um pequeno vídeo da visita que fiz hoje de manhã à ribeira de Odeleite.


----------



## Manuel Brito (16 Nov 2012 às 17:29)

Faro chuva forte 1 minuto


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Nov 2012 às 17:32)

O vento esteve entre os 60 e os 80 km/h por aqui de rajada, agora parou mais. O céu está completamente escuro. Chove fraco a moderado.


----------



## Manuel Brito (16 Nov 2012 às 17:34)

Desculpem o termo mas a trovoada neste momento em Faro são petardos.


----------



## PedroNTSantos (16 Nov 2012 às 17:38)

Lightning disse:


> Pedro, se me permites a edição:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








Esta foi a imagem de radar (17h 10min) à passagem desta linha de instabilidade, bem visível na zona central do Algarve. Como se vê no oceano, a sul, há ainda muita instabilidade a caminho de terra.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2012 às 17:39)

Aqui nada! Mas pelas imagens de radar vê-se que as células aparecem do nada. Lá fora está mesmo instável. A célula que passou aqui ao lado parece que se intensificou bastante no centro/interior do Algarve.


----------



## Manuel Brito (16 Nov 2012 às 17:40)

Isto está feio. Caiu um raio, pelo som, bastante perto da minha casa/zona onde moro.
Sigo com 10.6mm, 17.5ºC, 44km/h e pressão 1007


----------



## Gerofil (16 Nov 2012 às 17:41)

Estremoz: noite cerrada. O vento abrandou mas chove intensamente. *Trovoada*.

Neste momento temos dois núcleos principais de instabilidade: um que se estende desde Beja até Badajoz e outro que afecta o sotavento do Algarve. Chuvas intensas em ambos os núcleos ...


----------



## amando96 (16 Nov 2012 às 17:43)

É dificil saber se o barulho é do vento ou trovoada, mas agora de noite ve-se muito bem os clarões.


----------



## kelinha (16 Nov 2012 às 17:45)

Bem, tou a ver que isso está mesmo mau aí pró Algarve... O IM já actualizou os avisos, e colocou a zona sul do país em alerta laranja (para precipitação). 

Só vos desejo sorte, e espero que mais nada de mal aconteça! Para desgraça já chega o que aconteceu ao início da tarde!


----------



## GonçaloMPB (16 Nov 2012 às 17:46)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: noite cerrada. O vento abrandou mas chove intensamente. *Trovoada*.
> 
> Neste momento temos dois núcleos principais de instabilidade: um que se estende desde Beja até Badajoz e outro que afecta o sotavento do Algarve. Chuvas intensas em ambos os núcleos ...


Em Évora já chove há 2 horas sem interrupção, intensidade moderada a moderada-forte. 
Trovoada muito dispersa, e pouco constante, pelo menos só se houve trovões em intervalos de tempo muito grandes (mais de 10 minutos).
O vento acalmou e bem.

Esse núcleo que está a afectar o Sotavento Algarvio, quer-me parecer que já não vai atingir aqui esta zona Alentejo pois não? Diria que vai-se deslocar para os lados de Sevilha...


----------



## Manuel Brito (16 Nov 2012 às 17:47)

Situação mais calma agora, chuva fraca, e trovoada esporádica.


----------



## thunder_chaser (16 Nov 2012 às 17:48)

Isto está a ficar feio por aqui. Atmosfera muito instavel. Vento fortissimo, os postes de iluminação da rua abanam freneticamente. Não chove nem troveja.


----------



## AnDré (16 Nov 2012 às 17:55)

> Algarve/Mau tempo
> *Comboios que fazem ligação a Lisboa parados*
> 16 | 11 | 2012   17.27H
> 
> ...


Destak.pt


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 17:55)

Sofy disse:


> Danos sim materiais o comércio fechou. A nossa vedação grade hércules foi arrancada do cimento, foi arrastado um carro e voaram coisas várias.
> 
> Já se houve trovoada de novo está a voltar o vento e nuvens q às vezes giram mesmo estranho...



Alguém sabe mais alguma coisa daquele episódio da Aldeia das Açoteias de hoje de manhã?


----------



## Stormm (16 Nov 2012 às 17:58)

Trovoada forte, chuva forte e vento forte por aqui! Dizem que em faro o Fórum Algarve está ás escuras devido ao mau tempo, a situação agrava-se...


----------



## vitoreis (16 Nov 2012 às 18:02)

Zona de Faro com a maior trovoada dos últimos meses/anos. O fenómeno atmosférico passou mesmo por cima da cidade com uma intensidade assombrosa a fazer tremer tudo a cada trovão nos andares mais elevados! Chuva moderada a forte, vento moderado (medido a olhómetro  ). 

Evento forte mas normal, para um observador amador como eu foi um bom evento!  Tenho uns videos para partilhar, assim que chegue a casa edito e faço o upload.

Pelo radar o pior já passou, agora são as zonas de Tavira e VRSA na costa e interior algarvio/baixo alentejo.


----------



## Manuel Brito (16 Nov 2012 às 18:13)

Volta a chuva forte, vento com rajadas de 70km/h.


----------



## amando96 (16 Nov 2012 às 18:14)

A luz já foi abaixo duas vezes, ouvem-se sirenes.

Tenho alguns videos  não sei se vale a pena fazer upload já e arriscar a luz ir abaixo a meio.

Relâmpago mesmo perto há momentos.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2012 às 18:19)

Por aqui a trovoada já passou com a luz a ir abaixo 3 vezes. Agora é a chuva forte que se vai fazendo sentir. Diluviana à pouco!


----------



## Jota 21 (16 Nov 2012 às 18:20)

Agreste disse:


> Alguém sabe mais alguma coisa daquele episódio da Aldeia das Açoteias de hoje de manhã?



Também estou curioso. Acompanhei aqui o relato desse das 10:30 na Aldeia das Açoteias e depois o assunto foi asfixiado pelas noticias de Lagoa e Silves.
Parece terem sido dois fenómenos extremos e não apenas um como a comunicação social assume. 
Quanto ao IM parece que custa muito assumir que foi um tornado pois pelo que ouvi a veracidade das imagens não pode ser confirmada. E os alertas, enfim...


----------



## Gerofil (16 Nov 2012 às 18:26)

As imagens de radar permitem afirmar que a situação tende a melhorar na maior parte do sul do continente, restando ainda precipitação moderada a forte na parte oriental do Algarve e do Baixo Alentejo; também chove ainda moderadamente numa área que se estende deste os arredores de Viana do Alentejo até próximo de Portalegre (talvez de forma forte a muito forte na zona de Campo Maior).

No litoral oeste (a sul de Setúbal) o tempo agora é de acalmia. Em Estremoz chove moderadamente mas a boa notícia é a inversão da pressão atmosférica, que começou a subir, e o vento "calou-se".

Mas a noite promete ser longa e tudo pode mudar numa questão de uma hora ...


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2012 às 18:27)

Por aqui já acalmou. A acção está toda mais a leste agora. A intensidade das células agora resume-se a precipitação intensa e trovoada forte, não têm nada a ver com aquelas que passaram no barlavento ao início da tarde. No entanto uma célula mais forte pode aparecer do nada.


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2012 às 18:29)

Gerofil disse:


> As imagens de radar permitem afirmar que a situação tende a melhorar na maior parte do sul do continente, restando ainda precipitação moderada a forte na parte oriental do Algarve e do Baixo Alentejo; também chove ainda moderadamente numa área que se estende deste os arredores de Viana do Alentejo até próximo de Portalegre.
> 
> No litoral oeste (a sul de Setúbal) o tempo agora é de acalmia. Em Estremoz chove moderadamente mas a boa notícia é a inversão da pressão atmosférica, que começou a subir, e o vento "calou-se".
> 
> Mas a noite promete ser longa e tudo pode mudar numa questão de uma hora ...



Não concordo!! o tempo vai se agravar! e as próximas horas a sul de setúbal como dizes vão ser de mais aguaceiros e não de acalmia...


----------



## Marcos André (16 Nov 2012 às 18:33)

bem o sul do país está a ser severamente afectado neste inicio de outono.
Na zona da mitra alguma trovoada por volta das 17 e chuva com alguma intensidade. Neste momento em Évora chove fraco.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2012 às 18:39)

miguel disse:


> Não concordo!! o tempo vai se agravar! e as próximas horas a sul de setúbal como dizes vão ser de mais aguaceiros e não de acalmia...



Vai continuar a instabilidade e aliás é visível a formação de pequenas linhas a oeste mas no geral resumirão-se a aguaceiros moderados a fortes e uma ou outra trovoada. Nada a ver com o que trouxe esta linha, isto na minha opinião.
Portanto no geral pode-se considerar uma acalmia.


----------



## miguel (16 Nov 2012 às 18:41)

trovoadas disse:


> Vai continuar a instabilidade e aliás é visível a formação de pequenas linhas a oeste mas no geral resumirão-se a aguaceiros moderados a fortes e uma ou outra trovoada. Nada a ver com o que trouxe esta linha, isto na minha opinião.
> Portanto no geral pode-se considerar uma acalmia.



Temos de ver mais para a frente e no que circula em torno do centro da depressão tudo isso vai entrar pelo litoral oeste de madrugada.


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Nov 2012 às 18:42)

Mas durante a noite teremos a passagem da depressão, logo mais instabilidade.


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 18:45)

Para os Algarves acredito que o peixe já está todo vendido. Não sairá nas próximas horas nada de comparável. Aguaceiros por vezes fortes, como escreve a previsão do IM.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2012 às 18:56)

Jota 21 disse:


> Também estou curioso. Acompanhei aqui o relato desse das 10:30 na Aldeia das Açoteias e depois o assunto foi asfixiado pelas noticias de Lagoa e Silves.
> Parece terem sido dois fenómenos extremos e não apenas um como a comunicação social assume.
> Quanto ao IM parece que custa muito assumir que foi um tornado pois pelo que ouvi a veracidade das imagens não pode ser confirmada. E os alertas, enfim...



Em Albufeira, na aldeia das Açoteias, segundo a informação recolhida pelo CODU de Faro, não houve nada de anormal, na baixa de Albufeira registou-se cerca de 5 inundações por volta das 11 horas.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2012 às 18:58)

Atenção para Monte Gordo/Vila Real S. António! Há a formação de células fortes que poderão atingir esta zona. No entanto parece-me que as células mais fortes atingirão Espanha agora.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Nov 2012 às 18:59)

Chove moderado há umas horas. Vento fraco a moderado agora.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (16 Nov 2012 às 19:04)

Dei agora uma saída rápida de carro em Évora, tive de ir ao PITE e ainda deu para ver algumas inundações e intervenção da protecção civil.

Existem alguns pequenos rios pela cidade. E não acho que tenha chovido assim tanto quanto isso... Choveu bem, mas já cairam chuvadas BEM maiores sem deixar grandes danos... 

A falta da limpeza das sarjetas este ano está a condenar a cidade de Évora a fortes inundações.
As bermas tem muitas folhas, o que acaba por entupir muita sarjeta.

Em Setúbal costumo ver frequentemente os Sr.s da Camâra a limpar as folhas, agora aqui? Zero... 
Rídiculo... E depois quem se lixa já se sabe quem é...

Neste momento não chove, e o vento acalmou!


----------



## Blizzard (16 Nov 2012 às 19:07)

Vince disse:


> O ecobgc alertou pelas 13:16, será que estamos a falar de um ou de vários tornados ? Vocês que são da região o que acham ?



Na altura que fotografei este já tinha ocurrido o de Lagoa/Silves, pena que as fotos que tirei não estão muito definidas, foi tudo muito rápido e o tempo que levei a ir buscar a maquina fotografica foi suficiente para que perdesse o enquadramento com alguma claridade que tinha na base da nuvem. Sem duvida o maior tornado que já vi.


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 19:09)

Então serão 3... esse, o de Carvoeiro-Lagoa-Silves e o da parte da manhã na Aldeia das Açoteias...


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2012 às 19:13)

Agreste disse:


> Então serão 3... esse, o de Carvoeiro-Lagoa-Silves e o da parte da manhã na Aldeia das Açoteias...



O CODU de Faro não recebeu qualquer chamada de emergência na zona da Aldeia das Açoteias, só registou 5 inundações na zona mais baixa de Albufeira.


----------



## Jota 21 (16 Nov 2012 às 19:19)

Sofy disse:


> Tornado em Albufeira zona da Aldeia das Acoteias um horror





algarvio1980 disse:


> Em Albufeira, na aldeia das Açoteias, segundo a informação recolhida pelo CODU de Faro, não houve nada de anormal, na baixa de Albufeira registou-se cerca de 5 inundações por volta das 11 horas.



Pois. Uma pessoa aqui por Lisboa ao ler o relato de Sofy e os outros que se seguem de outro local, fica um pouco baralhada.
Já agora, como és de Olhão, não há para aí más noticias em termos de estragos para as ilhas da Armona e Farol, pois não? E de Olhão para Tavira e Vila Real também não parece ter sido tão grave como no Barlavento, certo?
Pelas imagens de radar das 18:50h não sei se se pode dizer que tudo tenha passado aí no Algarve. Eu acho que não...


----------



## Levante (16 Nov 2012 às 19:32)

Evento monstro... 2 TORNADOS (sim, tornados, espanta-me o discurso do IM...) separados por 1h e 20-30km de distancia  Não sendo uma estreia este tipo de fenómenos convectivos de grande intensidade, também não será normal/habitual o que se passou hoje. A depressão muito bem localizada, quase estacionária, com CAPE razoável e com vento à superfície de SE a arrastar ar quente e húmido deram nisto. Aqui em Olhão a instabilidade fez-se notar na sua maior força por volta das 18h com chuva e vento muito fortes e trovoada constante, confesso que senti receio que se formasse localmente um mesociclone como os desta tarde no barlavento. Ainda poderá passar qualquer coisa por aqui mas o principal já passou. Atenção apenas mais a sotavento, aí ainda pode haver células com maior intensidade na passagem do que resta da frente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2012 às 19:32)

Jota 21 disse:


> Pois. Uma pessoa aqui por Lisboa ao ler o relato de Sofy e os outros que se seguem de outro local, fica um pouco baralhada.
> Já agora, como és de Olhão, não há para aí más noticias em termos de estragos para as ilhas da Armona e Farol, pois não? E de Olhão para Tavira e Vila Real também não parece ter sido tão grave como no Barlavento, certo?
> Pelas imagens de radar das 18:50h não sei se se pode dizer que tudo tenha passado aí no Algarve. Eu acho que não...



Em Olhão, choveu bem mas nada de anormal, trovejou e o vento soprou forte com algumas rajadas. Penso, que não tenha havido nada de anormal nas ilhas, no radar, não se nota nada de anormal.

Aqui, sigo com 16 mm acumulados, sendo 13 mm caíram durante esta tarde. Eu, não dou este episódio de mau tempo acabado por aqui, que ainda pode surgir alguma surpresa e às vezes quando menos se espera é que elas acontecem.


----------



## Levante (16 Nov 2012 às 19:34)

Jota 21 disse:


> Pois. Uma pessoa aqui por Lisboa ao ler o relato de Sofy e os outros que se seguem de outro local, fica um pouco baralhada.
> Já agora, como és de Olhão, não há para aí más noticias em termos de estragos para as ilhas da Armona e Farol, pois não? E de Olhão para Tavira e Vila Real também não parece ter sido tão grave como no Barlavento, certo?
> Pelas imagens de radar das 18:50h não sei se se pode dizer que tudo tenha passado aí no Algarve. Eu acho que não...



Por aqui só muita chuva e muito vento SE, constante com algumas rajadas que nas ilhas terão facilmente atingido os 80km/h; contudo, não se vislumbrou nenhum funnel cloud, mas também já estava a escurecer, impossível afirmar com certezas. Certo é que vendo no radar as reflectividas não mostram nada como no barlavento esta tarde.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2012 às 19:35)

Levante disse:


> Evento monstro... 2 TORNADOS (sim, tornados, espanta-me o discurso do IM...) separados por 1h e 20-30km de distancia  Não sendo uma estreia este tipo de fenómenos convectivos de grande intensidade, também não será normal/habitual o que se passou hoje. A depressão muito bem localizada, quase estacionária, com CAPE razoável e com vento à superfície de SE a arrastar ar quente e húmido deram nisto. Aqui em Olhão a instabilidade fez-se notar na sua maior força por volta das 18h com chuva e vento muito fortes e trovoada constante, confesso que senti receio que se formasse localmente um mesociclone como os desta tarde no barlavento. Ainda poderá passar qualquer coisa por aqui mas o principal já passou. Atenção apenas mais a sotavento, aí ainda pode haver células com maior intensidade na passagem do que resta da frente.



Sim, vizinho mas o céu estava assustador umas 17h20m, tinha uma cor meio alaranjada, metia respeito.


----------



## Levante (16 Nov 2012 às 19:40)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Em Olhão, choveu bem mas nada de anormal, trovejou e o vento soprou forte com algumas rajadas. Penso, que não tenha havido nada de anormal nas ilhas, no radar, não se nota nada de anormal.
> 
> Aqui, sigo com 16 mm acumulados, sendo 13 mm caíram durante esta tarde. Eu, não dou este episódio de mau tempo acabado por aqui, que ainda pode surgir alguma surpresa e às vezes quando menos se espera é que elas acontecem.



Aqui para nós foi um bom evento, com tudo a que temos direito e sem danos.
A não ser que se forme localmente alguma coisa forte (nunca excluir esta hipótese), creio que o pior já passou. Atenção à zona Tavira-VRSA, a célula que está a passar ao largo a sul dá para assustar. Esperemos que não passe disto (pelo rumo parece que não).


----------



## amando96 (16 Nov 2012 às 19:43)

Volta a chover.

Agora no facebook é só imagens de tornados do tornado alley e afins a circular a dizer que são de Silves...


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2012 às 19:43)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Sim, vizinho mas o céu estava assustador umas 17h20m, tinha uma cor meio alaranjada, metia respeito.



Igual aqui! Foi antes de atravessar a linha de forte instabilidade por aqui com muita trovoada e precipitação intensa mas nada de vento, pelo menos aqui.
Mais forte do que agora só à uma semana atrás em que não me recordo de chover tanto em tão pouco tempo.
Por agora contínua a chover moderado! Que grandes cheias devem levar as ribeiras na serra.


----------



## Levante (16 Nov 2012 às 19:44)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Sim, vizinho mas o céu estava assustador umas 17h20m, tinha uma cor meio alaranjada, metia respeito.



Mesmo! E foi uma trovoada na zona de Faro-Olhão como não se ouvia há bastante tempo... Eu estou sedeado aqui ao lado do Real Marina e digo-te, quando há temporal de sul as rajadas aqui na rua assustam... cheguei a temer pelo carro caso se formasse uma célula (ainda) mais forte.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2012 às 19:48)

amando96 disse:


> Volta a chover.
> 
> Agora no facebook é só imagens de tornados do tornado alley e afins a circular a dizer que são de Silves...



Pois algum dia levam com um a sério à porta de casa...esquecem-se que isto agora está tornado num Texas/Oklahoma cá da Europa. Tem havido n registos de tornados nos últimos anos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2012 às 19:58)

Este mês, tem sido recheado de fenómenos extremos no Algarve, 1º foi as cheias no concelho de Loulé que não tenho memória de igual, agora foi um tornado em Lagoa/Silves, qual será o seguinte fenómeno extremo, lá diz o ditado que não há duas sem três, até diria a próxima será na zona Faro/Olhão que este ano, tem passado um pouco ao lado destes fenómenos e é uma zona bem propícia a esses fenómenos extremos.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2012 às 20:04)

Hum....parece que ainda podem vir células de sul. A frente abrandou e vai curvando. Vai nascendo instabilidade a sul de Faro.


----------



## amando96 (16 Nov 2012 às 20:14)

Este última chuvada foi/é muito forte, já vou com 46.5mm no dia de hoje! ainda deve ser para subir mais antes das 00:00

Edit: e realmente, sei que já houve tornados grandes por cá, mas não sei se há mais pessoal a filmar agora eventos que outrora passavam despercebidos ou realmente há mais fenómenos extremos...


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2012 às 20:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Este mês, tem sido recheado de fenómenos extremos no Algarve, 1º foi as cheias no concelho de Loulé que não tenho memória de igual, agora foi um tornado em Lagoa/Silves, qual será o seguinte fenómeno extremo, lá diz o ditado que não há duas sem três, até diria a próxima será na zona Faro/Olhão que este ano, tem passado um pouco ao lado destes fenómenos e é uma zona bem propícia a esses fenómenos extremos.



Quando acabar a época das cut-off's acabam os fenómenos extremos no Algarve. Parece que agora vamos entrar nas depressões de noroeste, uma situação mais calma para nós e por algum tempo.


----------



## frederico (16 Nov 2012 às 20:17)

Pelo radar deve ter passado uma célula bem forte em cima de Monte Gordo e VRSA


----------



## Levante (16 Nov 2012 às 20:20)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Este mês, tem sido recheado de fenómenos extremos no Algarve, 1º foi as cheias no concelho de Loulé que não tenho memória de igual, agora foi um tornado em Lagoa/Silves, qual será o seguinte fenómeno extremo, lá diz o ditado que não há duas sem três, até diria a próxima será na zona Faro/Olhão que este ano, tem passado um pouco ao lado destes fenómenos e é uma zona bem propícia a esses fenómenos extremos.



Não digas uma coisa dessas nem a brincar!!!
Extremidades à parte, temos de concordar que a zona de Faro-Olhão (mais a de Faro) tem sido brindada com muito boas acumulações para o que é nosso costume.

E vendo o radar/satélite, o pior já parece ter passado é certo, mas parece sim que a frente está a abrandar e a inflectir um pouco, ou seja, direcção S-N, e ainda há instabilidade aqui na zona, pode haver pontualmente uma ou outra célula. Se o centro da depressão rumasse a Sul aí sim ia haver problemas, que a frente ficaria estacionária por aqui. Mas parece que assume um rumo NW-SE, empurrando consigo a frente. Sat/Radar-watching


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2012 às 20:22)

trovoadas disse:


> Quando acabar a época das cut-off's acabam os fenómenos extremos no Algarve. Parece que agora vamos entrar nas depressões de noroeste, uma situação mais calma para nós e por algum tempo.



Aliás, o Sul do país e não só o Algarve, as situações mais graves de mau tempo é devido a cut-off's, sempre foi no passado, no presente e será no futuro.

Mesmo em Dezembro, podem haver, no passado já houve. A tal famosa cut-off de Dezembro de 1992, onde aconteceu o trágico acidente de aviação no aeroporto de Faro. Embora, mais raras, diria que existe 2 épocas de cut-off's, uma que vai de Setembro a Novembro/Dezembro e outra em Fevereiro/Março e Maio.

Prontos, o IM já afirmou tratar-se de um tornado e que nas próximas horas, existe condições favoráveis a que esses fenómenos ocorram, segundo a meteorologista Maria João Frada em declarações no telejornal da RTP1.


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 20:24)

Tudo calmo em Faro, sem chuva.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Nov 2012 às 20:29)

A energia eléctrica já foi reposta no Sitio das Fontes, e verifiquei agora o valor inacreditável do rain rate máximo de hoje: *302mm/hora* às 12h08! 

A essa hora o radar estava assim:






PS: O Sitio das Fontes está ali mesmo debaixo daquela manchinha laranja.


----------



## Jota 21 (16 Nov 2012 às 20:32)

Veremos se após estes fenómenos dos últimos tempos no Algarve, não entramos numa sequência de semanas e semanas de tempo seco e frio. O Algarve e o Baixo Alentejo precisavam de chuva mas não havia necessidade de ser assim nestes termos. 
Achei interessante a frase de Trovoadas quando referiu "a época das cut-offs". Faz lembrar a época dos furacões nas Caraíbas. Estamos cada vez mais tropicais.
Para o sul, mais no sotavento, e pelo que se vê no radar, parece estarem sempre a nascer mais células no mar numa linha que vai evoluindo em direcção à zona fronteiriça.


----------



## Rainstorm (16 Nov 2012 às 20:33)

trovoadas disse:


> Quando acabar a época das cut-off's acabam os fenómenos extremos no Algarve. Parece que agora vamos entrar nas depressões de noroeste, uma situação mais calma para nós e por algum tempo.



Pois, mas também precisamos da neve, e também as depressões de noroeste trazem chuva a todo o país!!


----------



## JoãoLuísAguiar (16 Nov 2012 às 20:36)

Em Mafra, chuvada forte, com vento forte, que se mantém há alguns minutos, mas nada de alarmante. Alguma dificuldade em circular de carro.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Nov 2012 às 21:08)

Pessoal eu acho que esta noite ainda podem surgir mais um tornado, olhem só para o Radar de Loulé do Instituto de Meteorologia, mais precisamente a noroeste de Castro Marim, a célula está de cor vermelha.
Usem o máximo de reflectividade.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Nov 2012 às 21:15)

ecobcg disse:


> A energia eléctrica já foi reposta no Sitio das Fontes, e verifiquei agora o valor inacreditável do rain rate máximo de hoje: *302mm/hora* às 12h08!



Bom (mau) registo! E valores de rajada máxima, nada a salientar? 

Por aqui continua o vento moderado a forte por vezes com rajadas. Já não chove.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Nov 2012 às 21:18)

SpiderVV disse:


> Bom (mau) registo! E valores de rajada máxima, nada a salientar?



Esqueci-me desse... foi de *61,2km/h* por volta das 15h.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2012 às 21:18)

Miguel96 disse:


> Pessoal eu acho que esta noite ainda podem surgir mais um tornado, olhem só para o Radar de Loulé do Instituto de Meteorologia, mais precisamente a noroeste de Castro Marim, a célula está de cor vermelha.
> Usem o máximo de reflectividade.



Sim de facto ainda está a atravessar no interior do sotavento uma boa célula mas para já parece que será a última.
Por aqui já se vêm estrelas no céu e está uma noite bem calma e amena.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Nov 2012 às 21:24)

Onde está a seta pode ter um tornado neste momento, tem condições para tal, mas não saberemos pois é noite e não há pessoas perto daquele local.


----------



## Miguel96 (16 Nov 2012 às 21:36)

Mais intensa está a célula que referi anteriormente onde pode estar um possível Tornado neste momento


----------



## Gerofil (16 Nov 2012 às 21:37)

ACTUALIZAÇÃO DOS DADOS DE HOJE

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,0 ºC (12h55)
Temperatura mínima = 11,8 ºC (06h32)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,0 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1007 hPa

*Períodos de chuva moderados a fortes, especialmente a partir do meio da tarde, passando a regime de aguaceiros para a noite.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,8 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 4,6 ºC (dia 12).


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2012 às 21:42)

Está ali o Pomarão, Los barrios, Santa Catalina...


----------



## vitoreis (16 Nov 2012 às 21:52)

Muito má qualidade neste video da trovoada de hoje em Faro mas foi o que consegui com o telemóvel... vejam, por favor o raio das 17:35


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Nov 2012 às 22:04)

vitoreis disse:


> Muito má qualidade neste video da trovoada de hoje em Faro mas foi o que consegui com o telemóvel... vejam, por favor o raio das 17:35
> 
> http://youtu.be/3WkaGxJp5YI



Bem, a 2ª descarga Mas que belo apanhado!!


----------



## Agreste (16 Nov 2012 às 22:08)

Mesmo em cheio no pára-raios daquele edifício da Av. da República que tem a cave entaipada de frente para o Hotel Eva.


----------



## redragon (16 Nov 2012 às 22:09)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=WJcdNHg23iI


tornado em Silves!!!! dasseeee!!!!


----------



## redragon (16 Nov 2012 às 22:11)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Bem, a 2ª descarga Mas que belo apanhado!!





LIndo!!!!!! belo susto apanhaste!!!!!


----------



## Gerofil (16 Nov 2012 às 22:32)

Leandra Gomes


----------



## Lightning (16 Nov 2012 às 22:33)

Agreste disse:


> Mesmo em cheio no pára-raios daquele edifício da Av. da República que tem a cave entaipada de frente para o Hotel Eva.



LOL, Agreste, eu a tentar "clicar" para o vídeo começar... E afinal é só uma imagem.


----------



## Stormm (16 Nov 2012 às 22:35)

Excelente apanhado vitoreis! E o vido que o Redfish postou também está bastante interessante, foi preciso ter coragem para filmar!


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2012 às 22:35)

Eu não sei quanto a vocês mas eu acho a natureza espectacular! 
A homem só resta usar a inteligência para se precaver e aprender com os erros. Em último caso tem respeitar a sua vontade. Por exemplo metam um F5 a atravessar Silves e simplesmente esta era riscada do mapa.

Com respeito por quem perdeu bens e viu a a sua vida afectada no dia de hoje mas tem sido um dia extasiante  para os "meteoloucos" assim como eu.


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Nov 2012 às 22:39)

Por cá vento ainda forte, constante, com rajadas. A situação no Algarve foi mesmo de loucos hoje, o filme está brutal num sentido não pejorativo (de meteolouquisse e respeito), muita força a todos os afetados pelo tornado. Esse vídeo é provavelmente o melhor que temos em Portugal.


----------



## B84 (16 Nov 2012 às 22:42)

vitoreis disse:


> Muito má qualidade neste video da trovoada de hoje em Faro mas foi o que consegui com o telemóvel... vejam, por favor o raio das 17:35
> 
> http://youtu.be/3WkaGxJp5YI



EXTRAORDINÁRIO, no verdadeiro sentido da palavra!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## amando96 (16 Nov 2012 às 22:55)

Imagens muitíssimo bem apanhadas! dá-me pena que quem as gravou pouco ou nenhum mérito recebe depois de arriscar bastante para as obter, isto de mau tempo é uma boa oportunidade dos jornais pedirem imagens de borla e todos enviam.


----------



## trovoadas (16 Nov 2012 às 23:10)

Grande chuvada caiu aqui à minutos!


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Nov 2012 às 23:17)

trovoadas disse:


> Eu não sei quanto a vocês mas eu acho a natureza espectacular!
> A homem só resta usar a inteligência para se precaver e aprender com os erros. Em último caso tem respeitar a sua vontade. Por exemplo metam um F5 a atravessar Silves e simplesmente esta era riscada do mapa.
> 
> Com respeito por quem perdeu bens e viu a a sua vida afectada no dia de hoje mas tem sido um dia extasiante  para os "meteoloucos" assim como eu.



Se fosse aqui em Olhão, não sei como ficaria a cidade. Eu quando era puto de uns 13 ou 14 anos, vim um tornado e foi medronho, talvez um F1 na altura, derrubou muros, levou telhados, voaram galinhas, derrubaram postes de electricidade e telefone. Mas o cenário que vi hoje na zona de Silves/Lagoa é para mim algo surreal.

O meu blogue hoje, teve uma visibilidade que nunca tinha tido antes, mais de 2800 visitas, tendo 755 visitas, na hora seguinte ao tornado. Recebi n e-mails a darem-me os parabéns pelo excelente blogue, hoje para mim, apesar de estar triste com os prejuízos e os danos que causou, não deixo de ficar fascinado, pela força da natureza e ela sabe surpreender-nos.


----------



## ipinto (17 Nov 2012 às 00:07)

Este video é realmente impressionante do Tornado do Algarve..


----------



## ecobcg (17 Nov 2012 às 00:41)

Bom, terminei o dia com *54,6mm* acumulados no Sitio das Fontes, tendo registado novo recorde da estação para o _rainrate_, com os estrondosos *303,2mm/h* registados às 12h08.


----------



## jmackworks (17 Nov 2012 às 02:36)

por agora tudo calmo em Évora , o vento acalmou e não chove


----------



## trovoadas (17 Nov 2012 às 10:21)

Esta manhã tudo mais calmo com alguns aguaceiros esporádicos e algums períodos de sol. Uma boa manhã de Sábado e óptima aqui para o mercado de Loulé
O vento está de sudoeste  e já não há tanta energia na atmosfera por isso agora será tudo mais calmo.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Nov 2012 às 11:29)

Estremoz: *tempo tempestuoso*. Chuva moderada a forte durante toda a manhã. Neste momento 1004 hPa e 12,8 ºC.

O deslocamento do centro de baixas pressões que agora estará centrado sobre Setúbal intensificou a precipitação no Alentejo. É esperado que o centro de baixas pressões continue o seu deslocamento para leste/sueste, pelo que ainda teremos algumas horas de chuva intensa pelo Alto Alentejo/Ribatejo/Beira interior e Trás - os - Montes.

A melhoria do tempo já começou no Algarve (já passou para sector de ar frio, portanto para o regime de aguaceiros, menos frequentes, alternando já com períodos de sol) e vai estendendo-se progressivamente para norte ao longo da manhã e da tarde.

Mas atenção que este ar frio pode ser propício a fenómenos convectivos extremos, pelo que até ao final da tarde ainda existem condições para a ocorrência de aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas e eventual queda de granizo, *especialmente nas regiões do sul*, porque a troposfera ainda está muito instável.

Muito bem as previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia, nomeadamente os alertas colocados por precipitação.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Nov 2012 às 12:13)

Chuva forte com vento forte por cá por momentos, agora vai chovendo moderado com vento mais fraco. Tem chovido a manhã toda.


----------



## pax_julia (17 Nov 2012 às 13:02)

Chuva forte e algum granizo


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Nov 2012 às 14:15)

Que escuridão a norte.  Aqui, o vento tem vindo a aumentar de intensidade e parece que dentro de pouco tempo vai chover.


----------



## amando96 (17 Nov 2012 às 14:35)

Aqui já choveu forte várias vezes...


----------



## Agreste (17 Nov 2012 às 15:09)

Aguaceiro fraco em Faro.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Nov 2012 às 15:21)

Estremoz: parou agora temporariamente a chuva, depois de mais de uma hora de chuva moderada a forte. Pressão baixou para 1002 hPa; centro da depressão agora próximo de Évora, segundo as imagens de satélite.
Daqui a pouco o vento vai rodar do quadrante sul para o quadrante norte, sinal que a depressão passará para leste de Estremoz. Muita actividade convectiva em torno do centro da depressão, provocando períodos de chuva moderados a fortes, por vezes acompanhados por trovoadas. Naturalmente alguns locais com elevadíssimos valores de precipitação acumulados.


----------



## Marcos André (17 Nov 2012 às 15:54)

O dia de ontem vai ficar de certeza gravado na memória de muitos para sempre! E demonstra que o homem não tem poder absolutamente nenhum quando comparado com a mãe natureza. Uma nuvem minúscula com um tornado associado é capaz de em 60 segundos alterar a paisagem por completo. 60 segundos bastaram para destruir por completo uma estrutura que certamente demorou no mínimo uma semana a construir. Incrível! É por isso que eu gosto tanto de meteorologia e ainda mais destes fenómenos extremos. De facto nós somos insignificantes na terra e estes episódios só nos lembram isso mesmo.

Quando estava a ver os vídeos fiquei completamente arrepiado. Parabéns aos autores 

Em Évora não chove vento fraco e estão 14ºC. Céu nublado.


----------



## windchill (17 Nov 2012 às 16:03)

Marcos André disse:


> O dia de ontem vai ficar de certeza gravado na memória de muitos para sempre! E demonstra que o homem não tem poder absolutamente nenhum quando comparado com a mãe natureza. Uma nuvem minúscula com um tornado associado é capaz de em 60 segundos alterar a paisagem por completo. 60 segundos bastaram para destruir por completo uma estrutura que certamente demorou no mínimo uma semana a construir. Incrível! É por isso que eu gosto tanto de meteorologia e ainda mais destes fenómenos extremos. De facto nós somos insignificantes na terra e estes episódios só nos lembram isso mesmo.
> 
> Quando estava a ver os vídeos fiquei completamente arrepiado. Parabéns aos autores
> 
> Em Évora não chove vento fraco e estão 14ºC. Céu nublado.



Concordo e corroboro!! 
Pouco ou nada somos perante tais eventos, é bom reflectirmos nisso...


----------



## ipinto (17 Nov 2012 às 18:38)

Vejo por ai muita gente a comentar, e a conversar e todos metem culpas ao IM porque não previram o Tornado, e porque deviam ter alertado, e eu fico estúpido com tanta ignorância e falta de informação sobre o assunto, quando estamos na geração da internet... enfim.. é triste querem ser arranjar um culpado, faz-me lembrar os sismólogos que foram presos porque nao previram o sismo em Italia....


----------



## Agreste (17 Nov 2012 às 22:26)

O resto do dia ainda teve alguns chuviscos. O tempo está a ficar desagradável porque o vento é bem frio.


----------



## adiabático (17 Nov 2012 às 22:47)

ipinto disse:


> Vejo por ai muita gente a comentar, e a conversar e todos metem culpas ao IM porque não previram o Tornado, e porque deviam ter alertado, e eu fico estúpido com tanta ignorância e falta de informação sobre o assunto, quando estamos na geração da internet... enfim.. é triste querem ser arranjar um culpado, faz-me lembrar os sismólogos que foram presos porque nao previram o sismo em Italia....



O que tu escreveste dá que pensar... Muito pior do que imaginar teorias da conspiração, ataque da "classe política" à "classe científica" ou afins, é pensar que o julgamento em Itália foi um sinal dos tempos...


----------



## Gerofil (17 Nov 2012 às 22:52)

ACTUALIZAÇÃO DOS DADOS DE HOJE

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,2 ºC (14h22)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 12,3 ºC (06h37)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1007 hPa

*Períodos de chuva moderados a fortes durante toda a manhã; tempo tempestuoso.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,8 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 4,6 ºC (dia 12).

 Alentejo (Tempo de Outono)


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Nov 2012 às 00:13)

*59 mm* até ás 18h pelas synop! Agora parou a chuva, está tudo calmo...


----------



## Agreste (18 Nov 2012 às 22:38)

Céu limpo durante todo o dia. Ventoso na parte da manhã.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Nov 2012 às 23:03)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 16,2 ºC (14h43)
Temperatura mínima = 8,7 ºC (07h54)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1007 hPa

*Amanhã deverá ser o primeiro dia com nevoeiro mais persistente, especialmente nas terras baixas e zonas de vales.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,8 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 4,6 ºC (dia 12).


----------



## Gerofil (18 Nov 2012 às 23:38)

Precipitação acumulada no Alentejo dias 16 e 17 de Novembro (Valores superiores a 20,0 mm):

*17 de Novembro*

Portalegre – 51,3 mm
Portalegre (Cidade) – 42,7 mm
Estremoz – 38,6 mm
Viana do Alentejo – 28,4 mm
Évora – 23,5 mm

*16 de Novembro*

Odemira (S. Teotónio) – 48,4 mm
Estremoz – 33,2 mm
Viana do Alentejo – 32,9 mm
Portalegre – 24,4 mm
Évora (Aeródromo) – 23,9 mm
Portalegre (Cidade) – 21,6 mm
Castro Marim (RN Sapal) – 21,4 mm
Avis (Benavila – Esc. Abreu Calado) – 20,2 mm

Fonte: Instituto de Meteorologia


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Nov 2012 às 19:10)

Nevoeiro intenso pela manhã, sempre com vento fraco. Agora céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, mas parece estar para encobrir.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Nov 2012 às 23:30)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,5 ºC (14h58)
Temperatura mínima = 8,6 ºC (04h27)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1007 hPa

*Muito nevoeiro na noite passada.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,8 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 4,6 ºC (dia 12).


----------



## Agreste (20 Nov 2012 às 15:18)

Manhã limpa mas fria, tarde encoberta mas atenua-se o frio com o tecto de nuvens.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Nov 2012 às 18:19)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,9 ºC (10h36)
Temperatura mínima = 7,7 ºC (03h28)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,8 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 4,6 ºC (dia 12).


----------



## Agreste (20 Nov 2012 às 22:13)

Apenas para confirmar que em Faro também já chuviscou... tanto que tive de dar uso ao barrete do impermeável durante o meu treino...


----------



## trovoadas (20 Nov 2012 às 22:15)

Boa noite,

Parece que esta frente poderá impressionar em alguns lados. Há registo de bons acumulados na margem sul na última hora e vêem-se alguns pontos amarelos no radar a caminho da região sul. Parece que há alguma convecção embebida na frente. É claro que são as zonas do extremo sueste do país que tendem a sair mais desfavorecidas deste tipo de eventos. Aqui na minha zona estou a contar com uns 10mm e com mais um pouco na zona da serra.
Nesta altura do campeonato chuva fraca a moderada é sempre bem vinda pelo menos para a minha horta que tem a terra toda "encoidada" devido às chuvas torrenciais que têm afectado aqui a zona.

Aqui também já deu para molhar a rua mas de momento não chove.


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Nov 2012 às 22:30)

Boas, por aqui, já choveu fraco que deu para molhar o chão.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Nov 2012 às 01:57)

Uma linha de instabilidade entrou pelo Cabo de S. Vicente e tem estado a percorrer o litoral do barlavento, estando agora já próxima de Faro e em deslocação para o sotavento.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Nov 2012 às 08:07)

9,2ºC actuais com chuva moderada de noite, acumulando 2,4mm.


----------



## Agreste (21 Nov 2012 às 09:19)

1,4mm... tinha pensado em menos de 5mm. Ainda fiquei longe.


----------



## trovoadas (21 Nov 2012 às 10:03)

Agreste disse:


> 1,4mm... tinha pensado em menos de 5mm. Ainda fiquei longe.



Pelo radar parece que vinha uma boa linha de instabilidade, pelo menos para deixar precipitações entre os 5 e os 10mm mas ao que consta foi "pólvora seca".
Aqui parece-me que choveu um pouco mais talvez 3/4mm 
Pelo menos fez muitas poças na rua. 
Aí estas frentes de Noroeste...mas ao que parece no Norte também não foi grande coisa.
Bom o chato mesmo é o vento forte e frio de nordeste que se faz sentir.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Nov 2012 às 11:37)

Por aqui, aqui choveu mais do que em Faro. Cerca de 4 mm, sigo com 17ºC e vento de norte.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Nov 2012 às 17:32)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,9 ºC (14h43)
Temperatura mínima = 8,8 ºC (07h27)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,5 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

Alguma chuva na noite passada.

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,8 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 4,6 ºC (dia 12).


----------



## ecobcg (22 Nov 2012 às 09:22)

Bom dia,

A madrugada foi bem fria, registado uma mínima de *3,6ºC* no Sitio das Fontes.

Neste momento sigo com céu limpo e 13,2ºC, acompanhados de vento fraco de ENE.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Nov 2012 às 18:32)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,9 ºC (10h31)
Temperatura mínima = 6,2 ºC (05h23)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,8 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 4,6 ºC (dia 12).


----------



## Gerofil (23 Nov 2012 às 22:20)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,2 ºC (14h08)
Temperatura mínima = 8,5 ºC (06h30)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,8 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 4,6 ºC (dia 12).


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Nov 2012 às 22:46)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado.

Máxima: 19.6ºC
mínima: 7.4ºC
actual: 15.9ºC


----------



## trovoadas (24 Nov 2012 às 16:19)

Bom chegou a pausa aqui para estes lados! E com um bocado de sorte já não vemos mais chuva até ao final deste mês. Em relação a este evento há 0mm de precipitação prevista para aqui, por isso há que aproveitar o interregno

De manhã o sol ainda apareceu por bons períodos e a temperatura chegou a uns fantásticos 20ºc . Muita humidade também até meio da manhã.
Por agora o céu está nublado por nuvens altas mas com boa luminosidade e temperatura agradável.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (25 Nov 2012 às 14:44)

O Sul tem sido pouco afectado pela actividade deste fim de semana.
A zona da Margem Sul e Lisboa tem sido beneficiadas de muita chuvinha, mas aqui para os lados de Évora apenas chuvisca de moderado a forte ocasionalmente. 


Se bem que pelo radar, ainda se pode esperar qualquer coisa para os lados de Évora, não? Ou então vai passar mesmo ao lado aquela precipitação.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Nov 2012 às 14:47)

Em Serpa a precipitação acumulada também é 0mm
Ontem o céu esteve muito nublado, e hoje o sol vai aparecendo
A precipitação acumulada este mês é de 151,9mm


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Nov 2012 às 20:26)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e bastante humidade.

Máxima: 20.9ºC
mínima: 14.8ºC
actual: 16.9ºC

Novembro, está praticamente acabado em termos de precipitação, e só choveu mais 7 mm em comparação com o ano passado. Agora, vamos ver é quando volta a chover, a ver se a fotocópia do ano passado, não sai perfeita em Dezembro., porque este Outono tivemos a fotocópia do Outono do ano passado.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Nov 2012 às 21:30)

Estremoz

Hoje, Domingo:

Temperatura mínima = 13,0 ºC (07h41)

Ontem, Sábado:

Temperatura máxima = 17,4 ºC (13h17)
Temperatura mínima = 11,6 ºC (03h51)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 13,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1017 hPa

*A tarde de hoje foi de chuva moderada *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,8 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 4,6 ºC (dia 12).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (26 Nov 2012 às 10:18)

Manhã de chuvisco!
Precipitação acumulada até ao momento 0,3mm


----------



## Agreste (26 Nov 2012 às 16:31)

Sessão de altocumulus undulatus na frente fria que se desvanece...


----------



## Lousano (26 Nov 2012 às 18:59)

Agreste disse:


> Sessão de altocumulus undulatus na frente fria que se desvanece...



Bem apanhado.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Nov 2012 às 20:15)

Boas, 7,5ºC por cá e é a mínima. Máxima de 12,4ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Nov 2012 às 21:14)

Estremoz

Temperatura máxima = 13,1 ºC (12h20)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 8,9 ºC (07h59)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,8 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 4,6 ºC (dia 12).


----------



## trovoadas (26 Nov 2012 às 21:16)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e bastante humidade.
> 
> Máxima: 20.9ºC
> mínima: 14.8ºC
> ...



Aqui choveu bem mais que o Outono passado mas muito por culpa da nossas amigas cut-off's e da sua convecção. Até agora está tudo bom mas a dúvida é saber como serão os próximos meses. Hum que belo verde se vê e respira lá fora! Está tudo verdinho! Seria muito triste e um grande castigo ver tudo a voltar à secura que tivemos no último ano. Sinceramente não acredito que tenhamos um Inverno semelhante ao do ano passado seria mais anormal do que super-células e tornados por estas bandas.

Bom em relação ao dia de hoje, de manhã tive na serra do Mú e teve sempre a chover fraco, com vento moderado de noroeste e algum frio(9ºc apenas ao meio-dia). Nesta zona está um regalo! Muito musgo e fetos verdinhos nas zonas mais abrigadas e erva verde o quanto baste. Pequenas barragens cheias ou quase e bastante água nas ribeiras e riachos.
Na parte da tarde já na zona na zona da Bordeira(Aljezur), já algum sol com vento moderado de noroeste e temperatura nos 14ºc. Pelo meio na zona de Silves/Portimão ainda deu para captar uns belos 16ºc.
No geral posso dizer que certas zonas do Algarve parecem o Minho agora nesta altura


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (26 Nov 2012 às 21:50)

5,3ºC Vento Norte moderado, céu limpo!


----------



## Lousano (26 Nov 2012 às 21:50)

trovoadas disse:


> No geral posso dizer que certas zonas do Algarve parecem o Minho agora nesta altura



Em breve, a grande maioria do país pouco a pouco se tornará "acastanhado" devido à queima da geada. Por aí, o verde poderá manter-se durante mais algum tempo.


----------



## talingas (26 Nov 2012 às 22:29)

Bem por agora já vou com 4.9ºC. A temperatura mais baixa que tinha registado foi 5.5ºC, no mês passado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Nov 2012 às 22:29)

Boas, por aqui, o dia foi de céu nublado e com alguns chuviscos ao início da tarde. Neste momento, já se sente um fresquinho. 

Máxima: 18.2ºC
mínima e actual: 10.4ºC


----------



## Agreste (26 Nov 2012 às 23:15)

Lousano disse:


> Bem apanhado.



Não consegui apanhar todos. Era enorme, estendia-se por todo o horizonte passando por cima de mim.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Nov 2012 às 08:38)

Bom dia,

Por aqui tivemos mais uma madrugada fresquinha, com a mínima a descer aos *5,9ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco de NNW e 10,3ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Nov 2012 às 12:15)

Boas, noite fria por aqui com mínima de 3,7ºC. Num sensor mais abaixo registei 2,7ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (27 Nov 2012 às 12:16)

Mínima de 5,4ºC em Serpa


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Nov 2012 às 17:01)

SpiderVV disse:


> Boas, noite fria por aqui com mínima de 3,7ºC. Num sensor mais abaixo registei 2,7ºC



Registei cá em cima Tmin. 2,6ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Nov 2012 às 17:05)

Por aqui já começa a descer a temperatura com 8,8ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NW. O que não convém são as nuvens que começam a cobrir o céu...


----------



## Agreste (27 Nov 2012 às 17:45)

Um sunset algarvio no cais da porta nova...


----------



## Gerofil (27 Nov 2012 às 19:00)

Estremoz

Temperatura máxima = 11,1 ºC (14h32)
Temperatura mínima = 3,3 ºC (07h25)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

*Hoje o dia ficou marcado pelo vento moderado que se fez sentir constantemente.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,8 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = *3,3 ºC* (dia 27).


----------



## trovoadas (27 Nov 2012 às 19:06)

Dia muito frio por aqui hoje! Na serra do Caldeirão não apanhei mais do que 12ºc no dia de hoje, e de forma muito temporária. A temperatura andou sempre dançando entre os 9º e os 11ºc conforme estava a 500m ou a 300m de altitude. A aliar a isto o vento esteve sempre moderado a forte de noroeste o que tornou a sensção térmica bastante desagradável e quase insuportável(sem luvas e sem barrete...ufahh)


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Nov 2012 às 20:27)

Continua a arrefecer com 5,7ºC e vento de NNW.


----------



## talingas (27 Nov 2012 às 20:30)

Continua a arrefecer e de que maneira... Registo agora 4.1ºC.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Nov 2012 às 21:09)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado, com vento moderado de noroeste e um  que faz lembrar mais Janeiro ou Fevereiro, do que finais de Novembro.

Máxima: 15.1ºC
mínima: 6.6ºC 
actual: 9.9ºC


----------



## Agreste (27 Nov 2012 às 22:27)

Confirmam-me pela net que está a chover razoavelmente em Aljezur... A estação da Foia não está disponível mas atendendo às cotas de neve de 600 a 800 metros... 






Edit: É pra esquecer... temperaturas de 10ºC no litoral nem em sonhos... a Foia ficou indisponível com 4,5ºC às 18:00...


----------



## Sanxito (28 Nov 2012 às 10:07)

Bom dia pessoal.
A Foía deve estar bastante interessante, pelas 9h00 registava os seguintes dados.
Temp. 0,8ºc
HR : 87 %
Vento: 51.8 Km/h de Norte  

Bem fresquinho. Abc


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Nov 2012 às 10:31)

Mínima de 4,5ºC


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Nov 2012 às 10:45)

V.R.S.A.

Bons dias,

Min 8.1ºC , ceu limpo e vento fraco de N

____________

A ver como Foia se comporta nesta frente pois as cotas de neve andaram entre os 800 a 1000m, e a ver se tambem a estação não vai abaixo na sexta para sabado.

Só falta mesmo uma Cam lá em cima!! Não se pode ter tudo!!


----------



## Sanxito (28 Nov 2012 às 12:48)

]ToRnAdO[;352607 disse:
			
		

> V.R.S.A.
> 
> Bons dias,
> 
> ...



É mesmo, uma web era muito interessante.
O vento por lá aumentou e já registou precipitação pelas 12h00
 3,9ºc
65,5 Km/h
72% HR
0,1 mm


----------



## amando96 (28 Nov 2012 às 12:50)

Dia mesmo muito frio pela serra ontem! o vento então estava demais... sem o vento até se aguentava, mas assim... 

Por hoje mínima de 6.6ºC e agora 12.3ºC


----------



## Agreste (28 Nov 2012 às 18:18)

Hoje...


----------



## talingas (28 Nov 2012 às 20:20)

Por aqui a mínima ficou-se pelos 3.1ºC, ligeiramente superior à noite anterior. Mas de fonte próxima soube que na Serra de S.Mamede estavam -2.0ºC cerca das 08:00. Por agora 6.0ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Nov 2012 às 20:39)

-2ºC, muito bom. Era interessantíssimo ter uma estação lá no cimo 

Por aqui está mais quente que ontem, 7,2ºC com vento fraco a moderado. A mínima foi igualada a ontem com 3,7ºC. Máxima de 12,1ºC.


----------



## amando96 (28 Nov 2012 às 20:48)

O foreca dá 2ºC de mínima para São Brás este Domingo 

Por agora ainda nos 10.6ºC, ontem a esta hora rondava os 8.5ºC


----------



## Agreste (28 Nov 2012 às 22:03)

Aguaceiro durante a tarde que ainda acumulou em Aljezur. 

Em Faro tempo fresco, não frio como ontem. O vento caiu.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Nov 2012 às 22:40)

Dia de céu limpo!
Tmáx. 9.5ºC
Tmin. 2.4ºC
Seguimos com 4.7ºC

PS . Como mostra a minha imagem...amanhã faz faz anos que nevava por aqui!


----------



## Gerofil (28 Nov 2012 às 22:55)

Estremoz

Temperatura máxima = 11,4 ºC (14h38)
Temperatura mínima = 2,2 ºC (07h33)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1012 hPa

*Geada moderada ao início da manhã.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,8 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = *2,2 ºC* (dia 28).


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (28 Nov 2012 às 23:24)

Porque não sei se poderei estar por cá amanhã...
Aqui ficam alguns registos do que se passou a 29.11.2008:


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (29 Nov 2012 às 09:34)

Tmin. registada, 3.4ºC
Céu limpo e vento fraco.
A ver como evolui até Sábado!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (29 Nov 2012 às 09:36)

Mínima de 4,3ºC


----------



## Agreste (29 Nov 2012 às 11:01)

Tavira ontem...  Hoje manhã agradável de muito sol! 





A3 Art - Dave Sheldrake Photographer


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Nov 2012 às 14:15)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Tmin. registada, 3.4ºC
> Céu limpo e vento fraco.
> A ver como evolui até Sábado!



Mínima de 5,8ºC, hoje foi mais fraquinha, o vento foi forte.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Nov 2012 às 19:32)

Estremoz

Temperatura máxima = 11,2 ºC (15h04)
Temperatura mínima = 2,9 ºC (07h16)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1016 hPa

*Tempo muito frio e acompanhado por algum vento. Esta noite a temperatura deverá começar a subir ( 2/3 ºC) quando chegar a nebulosidade, pelo que já não se espera tanto frio para amanhã.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,8 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 2,2 ºC (dia 28).


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2012 às 20:24)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e bastante desagradável devido ao vento frio de NW. 

Máxima: 15.0ºC
mínima: 7.9ºC
actual: 8.9ºC


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Nov 2012 às 22:25)

Por aqui, a mínima já foi ultrapassada, neste momento, sigo com 7.8ºC.

Em outras estações algarvias:
Almancil: 5.8ºC
Faro( Região de turismo): 10.0ºC
Lagoa (Sítio das Fontes): 8.8ºC
Vilamoura:  8.3ºC
Tavira: 10.1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (29 Nov 2012 às 22:44)

Estremoz: 4,6 ºC neste momento (que era a temperatura mínima esperada para esta noite).


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Nov 2012 às 22:50)

5,5ºC, e é a mínima de hoje, com 77% HR. Máxima de 10,9ºC. Com sorte S. Mamede poderá ver algo hoje...


----------



## Gerofil (29 Nov 2012 às 23:35)

Estremoz: chove desde as 23h00  A temperatura também já está a subir bem, com 4,9 ºC actualmente; a sensação de frio desapareceu.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Nov 2012 às 23:40)

Por aqui também chove, a temperatura aumentou por momentos mas volta a descer, 5.3ºC e 80% HR.


----------



## Agreste (29 Nov 2012 às 23:46)

Aqui também acelerou a descida. Ainda longe de temperaturas frias. 9,7ºC dentro da cidade.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Nov 2012 às 00:17)

5,9ºc


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Nov 2012 às 00:30)

Já parou de chover. Se nevou em S. Mamede pode não ter chegado para acumular muito, mas ainda precipitou bem. 4,9ºC e vento nulo.


----------



## David sf (30 Nov 2012 às 00:40)

Começa a chover em Portel, 5,5ºC - a temperatura subiu cerca de 1ºC na última meia hora. Vento nulo, pela primeira vez esta semana.


----------



## Agreste (30 Nov 2012 às 01:04)

Bem, mudámos de hora com menos de 9ºC... tava a ver que não...


----------



## Agreste (30 Nov 2012 às 08:36)

Temperaturas entre os 4 e os 5 na serra e entre os 8 e os 9 no litoral onde ainda vai chovendo, mais no litoral oeste. Aqui o céu está meio nublado.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Nov 2012 às 08:39)

Mínima de 5,5ºC
Noite de períodos de chuva moderada
Precipitação acumulada - 3mm


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (30 Nov 2012 às 09:31)

Vai chovendo com 3.2ºC, a 470m (Portalegre)...acredito que no alto de S.Mamede caia qualquer coisa de jeito!


----------



## ecobcg (30 Nov 2012 às 09:54)

Bom dia,

A madrugada por cá foi fria, com uma mínima de *6,6ºC* e com a queda de alguma chuva, que rendeu mais *5,2mm* no Sítio das Fontes.

Neste momento sigo com o céu parcialmente nublado, vento moderado de WNW e 12,2ºC.


----------



## Jorge_scp (30 Nov 2012 às 10:22)

Na Fóia, às 8:00 estavam cerca de 2ºC e choveu 0,5 mm. Ás 9:00 estavam 1,9ºC e choveu 0,1 mm. Está mesmo no limite de cair qualquer coisa, como referi no tópico dos modelos...


----------



## amando96 (30 Nov 2012 às 10:47)

O gfs mete 0ºC nos 850hpa daqui a umas horas:







Será que caiem uns flocos? 

Mínima ficou nos 6.8ºC, por volta das 01:00 estavam 7.0ºC, se não fosse a nebulosidade baixava mais.


----------



## Agreste (30 Nov 2012 às 11:34)

Não chegou a cair nada aqui ao lado em Aracena portanto desta vez também não foi. 

A Foia teve mais precipitação mas não o frio suficiente. Teremos de aguardar pela próxima tentativa.


----------



## Agreste (30 Nov 2012 às 14:05)

Mantém-se o céu nublado. Não sei se teremos chuva. O frio alivia ligeiramente ao sol e escondidos do vento.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Nov 2012 às 14:19)

Neste momento em Serpa 10,1ºC


----------



## Prof BioGeo (30 Nov 2012 às 14:27)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Neste momento em Serpa 10,1ºC



Registo a mesma temperatura em Moura! Chuviscos fracos, com algum vento à mistura.

PS: Adoro estes dias frios, a fazerem-me recordar os invernos do "meu" interior centro (Distrito da Guarda). É que sou uma "importação" Alentejana!


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Nov 2012 às 14:30)

7,3ºC. Chuva fraca, 1.2mm. De manhã chovia na cidade com 4ºC, a chuva mais parecia gelo, S. Mamede poderá ter tido surpresas 

Mínima de 4,4ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (30 Nov 2012 às 16:46)

3,4ºC na Fóia, com muita chuva a chegar... falta um bocadinho...mas ainda não é desta...


----------



## Thomar (30 Nov 2012 às 16:59)

ecobcg disse:


> 3,4ºC na Fóia, com muita chuva a chegar... falta um bocadinho...mas ainda não é desta...



Talvez mais á noitinha  ...
*ecobcg*, o windchill na Fóia, não é nada agradável, com uma temperatura de +3,4ºC e com um vento médio nos últimos 10 minutos, de 67,7Km/h dá a amena temperatura de -4ºC


----------



## Agreste (30 Nov 2012 às 18:30)

Algarves... 


























E claro... uma nova espécie de cogumelo - o mini bidé!


----------



## Gerofil (30 Nov 2012 às 22:13)

Estremoz

Temperatura máxima = 8,6 ºC (15h48)
Temperatura mínima = 4,3 ºC (07h03)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1008 hPa

*Alguns aguaceiros fracos ao final da manhã.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 18,8 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 2,2 ºC (dia 28).


----------



## thunder_chaser (30 Nov 2012 às 23:42)

Trajecto de Évora para Beja. Saida de Évora com 6ºC durante a viagem descida da temperatura que foi mais acentuada na zona de portel onde apanhei 3ºC. Céu nebulado, avistei alguns relampagos a sul, sudoeste (pareceu-me). Chegada a Beja com 4ºC


----------

